# Elektronikas forums >  Zinoo raķete

## M_J

Vai kāds no foruma biedriem nav saistīts ar šo pasākumu?
http://www.zinoo.lv/zinas/params/pos...juma-lidojumam

----------


## Didzis

Ir, ir  JDat jau šodien taisīs izmēģinājuma startu un rītā šaus pa īsto, bet es rītā padarbošos ar telemetrijas un videosignāla uztveršanu. Ja kādam ir interese, tad var rītā uz Cēsīm aizbraukt un apskatīties. Vienīgi jābrīdina, raķete būs pavisam maziņa un lidojums īss. Vairāk tiek testēta elektronikas darbība un komandas sastrādāšanās. Lai uzšautu ko lielāku vajag daudz raķešdegvielas un attiecīgi daudz pieredzes.

----------


## karloslv

Ir, ir, saistīts, arī mans kods un pūles tur lidos  ::  Veiksmi startā!

----------


## M_J

Tad jau grēks neaizbraukt paskatīties. It sevišķi tāpēc, ka tas notiek tik tuvu. Man jau vairāk interesē tieši elektronika nevis gaismu un skaņu efekti. Tikai mazliet baidos, ka tur būs VIPi tik biezā slānī, ka nāksies to visu vērot no liela attāluma. Kaut nu tieši rīt nekas neatgadītos kādā no maniem uzraugāmajiem objektiem citā Latvijas malā.

----------


## karloslv

M_J, varu tikai iedrošināt aizbraukt, tehniski cilvēki, kam rokas aug no pareizās vietas, tiek cauri visiem VIPiem  ::  Es pats nebūšu, dzīve aiznesusi uz ārzemēm, bet pameklē te kontaktus JDat vai Andrejs, un viņiem noteikti būs interese.

----------


## sasasa

Lasu par šo Zinoo Nano un neparko nevaru iebraukt. Nu palaiž to balonu, nu redz kompī viņa atrašanās vietu, augstumu, temperatūru, kaut ko nekvalitatīvu safilmē utt., aiziet sameklē, kad nokritis. 
Kur tā fiška? Kur tā odziņa visā tajā pasākumā? Par ko tur azarts un aizrautība? Tikai spējā to visu uzlodēt/uzprogrammēt? Ja tikai palaist un atrast, tad var vienkārši paslēpes spēlēt un būs jautrāk. 
Ja tur ir kādi sacensību elementi, tipa kurš tālāk, augstāk, ātrāk, skaistāk utt. , tad tak pašam arī balons jātaisa un jādomā ar ko pūst, jo neba jau no lodēšanas augstums vai ātrums mainīsies. Un kas tā par dalības maksu 2000  kaut kur vairākkārt bija šāds cipars minēts vai tā kāda kļūda? Par balonu un hēliju?
Īsāk sakot biki neiebraucu.
Tikpat nesaprotami man ir tagadējie centieni palaist raķeti 100km augstumā. Tikai tāpēc, lai ar SAVU termometru pamērītu tur temperatūru, kur kaimiņu Janka vēl nav mērījis? Vai no šiem projektiem ir kāds reāls zinātnisks/saimniecisks ieguvums, ko pēc tam var izmantot dzīvē vai tā ir tikai brīvā laika izklaide?

----------


## JDat

sasasa. kamēr neesi izbraucis un uztvēris signālu no gaisa, tikmēr nesapratīs. Savā ziņa ie ir svēti arī pašiem elektroniķie, kuri uzkonstruē elektroniku. Miniaturzē visu un pirecājas ka viss nostrādās kā paredzēts. Kāreiz paslēpēs SDR netiek izmantots. A te singāls no gaisa. Karte, tracking, radio antenas, mikrokontrolieri, elektronika skaidrs saprāts un dzelžaina apņemšanās...
Eskistē arī sacensību elementi, bet tas ir priekš plebejiem, nevis tehnogeekiem.
Zināmā mērā balons pašam plebejam ir jāsalie no iedotajām detaļām. Par aizkadra niasēm domā un rūpējas tie paši tehogeeki, kuriem tas ir svētki un laba sajūta, kad plebejs pēc bildītēm visu ir pareizi sapratis un mācējis uztaisīt.

Attiecībā uz raķeti. A kurš var? Vai Tu vari garāžā vai savā darbnīciņā uzūvēt raķeti kura tik augstu uzlidos? Ja vari, tad parādi! Mums raķetes lidojums ir veltījums Latvijas simtgadei, bez tieša atvalsta no valdībās. Nu tad? Varam vai nevaram? Var katrs savā stūrītī ņemties un lodēties, bet varam to izdarīt arī kopā! Katrs interesents ir gaidīts. Izņemot addcpcb un raimondu, sorry augstāk minētie kungi, bet jūs jau sevi esat pierādījuši.

Vai ir zinātnisks pienesums? Noteikti ir. Tur ir tik daudz dažādu lauciņu, kurā iegūt praktiskās zināšanas... Saimniecisks? Ja būs zinātnisks, tad būs arī saimniecisks un koerciāls pienesums, jo zināsānas bīda progresu, bet komercializācija to padara pieejamu katram. Kaut vai elemetrārs stārs ar Maxvela teoriju, Markoni un Popovu. Viņu darbības rezultātā takag katrs taigā air aifoni un ir pieslēgts internetam. Vajag tik rakt.

----------


## karloslv

Sasasa, ir dzirdētas tamlīdzīgas replikas jau. Ja neesi inženieris, tad nesaprast, kāpēc ir forši izdarīt kaut ko tehniski izaicinošu. Inženierim vienmēr būs interesanti redzēt cita inženiera darbu, izpētīt tehniskos risinājumus, parunāt par problēmām un to pārvarēšanu. Ok, pat, ja metam pašmērķi pie malas, un skatāmies tā, kā tu piedāvā - kāds saimnieciskais labums, lalala, tad - KUR ir tie cilvēki Latvijā, kas ko tādu varētu uztaisīt, ja nu pēkšņi dižie stratēģi saprastu, ka tam ir tautsaimniecisks labums? Pie kā viņi vērstos? Pie dižiem institūtiem, kas desmitiem gadu trallina naudu un neko vairāk par izniekotu laiku piedāvāt nevar? Pie datubāzu un webprogrammētājiem? Sāktu paši zīmēt no nulles? Pirktu ārpakalpojumu? Tad atkal varētu čīkstēt, kā Latvijā nav speciālistu, viss jāpērk. Interesanti, kā gan tie speciālisti radīsies, ja nebūs paša pamata - tas ir, dzīvas intereses bez kaut kādiem muļķīgiem nosacījumiem par jēgu utml? Zini kā, ja nav tavs lauciņš un neuzrunā, nu, neko, bet tāpēc teikt, ka tam nav jēgas, ir drusku par tālu stiepts. Jēga ir attīstīt, darīt un uzkrāt zināšanas. Bez tā te Latvijā visi būs vienkārši zemnieki, špaktelētāji vai automehāniķi - jā, tādus darbus tiešām VAJAG un tiem ir jēga, ja skatās pēc tevis piedāvātā šaurā skatījuma. Tā arī var mūžīgi palikt servisa lomā. Tad arī raķešmodelistu, tamborētāju, dekupāžas un jebkuram citam pulciņam nav jēgas, jo taču nepievieno nekādu labumu un nerisina tiešu problēmu. Indieši risina tiešas problēmas.

Viss stāsts par 2000 eiro ir neveikls/nejauks marketinga/komunikācijas pārpratums. Tam nav nekāda tieša sakara ar pašu balonu laišanu. Tā ir dalības maksa konkrētā pasākumā konkrētā formātā konkrētā datumā ar konkrētu atpazīstamību un reklāmu. Visā pārējā laikā - lūdzu, laid cik vēlies pats savus balonus, neviens nekādu naudu neprasīs par to. Un kā JDat saka - ja jau tas viss šķiet tik vienkārši, pamēģini tu to izdarīt un parādīt, kā vajag. Vai nu arī tiešām, spēlē paslēpes... citus atkal 2l alus ļoti labi izklaidē. Bet tad nav skaidrs, ko darīt tehniskā forumā.

----------


## JDat

patiesībā visu cieņu Karloslv!

Faktiski viņa kods un idejas lido uz esošās raķetes.
Gan karlosa iedibinātās idejas par izpletņā izšāvēju. "launiais JDat no karloslv datora brutāli nokopē kodu un vienkārši pieskrūvē citu magnetometra čipu+nomaina "+" zīmi uz "-" zīmi, neko vairāk.
Tāpat ļainais JDat nosper (githubā pieejamo) kodu un pieskrūvē klāt citu raidītāju.

Karloslv idejas un ģeniāli tīrirais C++ kods un makefile uz Atmega328 un AtTiny85 turpina dzīvot. Dvēseli un domu lidojumu tā vienkārši neiznīdēs.

Paldies karloslv par kopā pavādīto laiku. No tā es ļoti daudz ko iemācījos, bet tagad man pašam jāpeld savā ķiselī un jāmācās tālāk!

----------


## next

100 km tomeer ir baigi daudz.
Rodas jautaajums par poligonu un droshiibas pasaakumiem.
Cik tas kanaveralaa maksaa:
https://blog.not-a-kernel-guy.com/20...20/crs10-afss/

----------


## sasasa

> ...ir dzirdētas tamlīdzīgas replikas jau.. 
> ...Ja neesi inženieris, tad nesaprast...
> ... teikt, ka tam nav jēgas, ir drusku par tālu stiepts...
> ... pamēģini tu to izdarīt un parādīt, kā vajag...


 Tas te tagad tāds kā uzbrauciens vai tikai maiga "ārstēšana". 
 Šī nebija nekāda vis replika, bet gan konkrēts jautājums  - kur ir tā fiška, kas aizrauj? Ja ir tad pasaka, ja nav tad nav, bet par ko tagad mani ļečīt? Kurā vietā es teicu ka NAV JĒGAS un kāda mārrutka pēc man kautkas jārāda vai jāpierāda, ja es šobrīd nesaskatu tur priekš sevis neko aizraujošu.
OK, varam pamainīt vārdu "jēga" ar vārdu "mērķi", jo ja bez mērķa/jēgas, tad var sēdēt un ku_i kasīt vai sacensties kurš tālāk pret vēju aizspļaus
Es reāli nesaprotu kādi ir jūsu mērķi šajos projektos. Nu uzlidos tā raķete 100km, un tālāk. Nu būs 200 , 300km, bet KAS no tā izmainās ka tā raķete uzlido 100 nevis 50 vai 300km?  Tāpat viņa krīt atpakaļ uz zemes. Es it kā saprotu, ka katram savs hobijs, bet zem katra hobija tomēr ir kāds gaismas stars tuneļa galā. Ja kāds no nulles būvē pats savu moci vai auto, tad es tur redzu konkrētu mērķi. Ja kāds trenējas kādā sportā, tad tur arī vai nu olimpiādi cilvēks redz vai LV kausu vai vismaz sevi uztur pieklājīgā formā. Gleznošana - it kā pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs process (ir tak printeris), bet tomēr ar konkrētu mēŗķi un emocijām. Bet kāds mērķis ir raķetei un tam balonam. Nu pieņemsim pēc 2 gadiem jums būs viss ko vajag un raķete brīvi lidos 1000km, un balons apkārt pasaulei. UN?? OK,būs liels prieks ka TAS ir sasniegs. Bet, tikai lai blociņā ievilktu ķeksīti, ka sasniegta 1000km robeža un lai nospraustu nākošo - 1500km. Bet kaimiņu Jonis pa to laiku jau 2000 uzlidinājis, ek ka tavu moti...  :: 
Mani interesē tehniskas lietas, es varu iesaistīties visādās avantūrās, bet šoreiz vienkārši nesaprotu. Jā, visriņķī ir daudzi projekti, kas reāli bezjēdzīgi, BET viņi apgroza naudu un dod peļņu projekta autoriem. Jā, ir sponsora apčakarēšana, bet ar konkrētu mērķi - izspiest naudu no lētticīgiajiem. Šeit tak liekas ka tā nav? Vai es kļūdos?
Pamēģināšu līdzībās. Nu uzbūvēšu es velosipēdu ar kantainiem riteņiem. Uztaisīšu, ka šī velosipēda braucējs nejutīs  kratīšanos, jo to kompensēs super puper aktīva amortizācija. Bet jēga tad kāda? Pierādīt ka tehniski tas iespējams? UN? Tik vien ka pašapliecināšanās ka ES TO VARU? Ak jā, vēl tak pa TV mani paradīs un pateiks ka Latvija uzbūvēts pirmais velosipēds ar kantainiem riteņiem   :: 
Laikam es pārāk stulbs esmu vai arī jūs kautko nepasakat līdz galam un šis ir tikai kā blakusprodukts kam citam.

----------


## JDat

sasasa. neuztver personiski. Tā nav ārstēšana! Stāsts ir par par ko citu. Ja tu mājās uztaisi ESP superprogrammu tad ir OK. Kam no tā labums? Tavam pasūtātājam? Tev, zināmu jevriku izteismē? Stāsts, patiesīdā, ir par izklaidi. Dod savas zināsnanas citiem. Atļauj lai tavu ESP kodu citi uztver kā bināru sporta veidu: "varata vai nevara uztvert". kaut kā tamlīdzīgi. Jo trakāja ideja un realizācija jo interesentāk tev. Dot citiem tas ir daudz vērtīgāk ne kā saņemt jebrikus.

Ne velti iepostotais DC-DC booster nāk tieši no Zinooo Nano projekta. Cita iemesla tam boosterim nebija. Rezultāts? Strādā labi, pat ja sasasa tas neder.

----------


## Elfs

Pavēroju es to tieshraidi.
Ar video bija problēmas.
A kā jūs to elektroniku uz paātrinājuma mehānisku nesalaužamību arī testējat ?

----------


## karloslv

> Tas te tagad tāds kā uzbrauciens vai tikai maiga "ārstēšana". 
>  Šī nebija nekāda vis replika, bet gan konkrēts jautājums  - kur ir tā fiška, kas aizrauj? Ja ir tad pasaka, ja nav tad nav, bet par ko tagad mani ļečīt? Kurā vietā es teicu ka NAV JĒGAS un kāda mārrutka pēc man kautkas jārāda vai jāpierāda, ja es šobrīd nesaskatu tur priekš sevis neko aizraujošu.
> OK, varam pamainīt vārdu "jēga" ar vārdu "mērķi", jo ja bez mērķa/jēgas, tad var sēdēt un ku_i kasīt vai sacensties kurš tālāk pret vēju aizspļaus
> Es reāli nesaprotu kādi ir jūsu mērķi šajos projektos. Nu uzlidos tā raķete 100km, un tālāk. Nu būs 200 , 300km, bet KAS no tā izmainās ka tā raķete uzlido 100 nevis 50 vai 300km?  Tāpat viņa krīt atpakaļ uz zemes. Es it kā saprotu, ka katram savs hobijs, bet zem katra hobija tomēr ir kāds gaismas stars tuneļa galā. Ja kāds no nulles būvē pats savu moci vai auto, tad es tur redzu konkrētu mērķi. Ja kāds trenējas kādā sportā, tad tur arī vai nu olimpiādi cilvēks redz vai LV kausu vai vismaz sevi uztur pieklājīgā formā. Gleznošana - it kā pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs process (ir tak printeris), bet tomēr ar konkrētu mēŗķi un emocijām. Bet kāds mērķis ir raķetei un tam balonam. Nu pieņemsim pēc 2 gadiem jums būs viss ko vajag un raķete brīvi lidos 1000km, un balons apkārt pasaulei. UN?? OK,būs liels prieks ka TAS ir sasniegs. Bet, tikai lai blociņā ievilktu ķeksīti, ka sasniegta 1000km robeža un lai nospraustu nākošo - 1500km. Bet kaimiņu Jonis pa to laiku jau 2000 uzlidinājis, ek ka tavu moti... 
> Mani interesē tehniskas lietas, es varu iesaistīties visādās avantūrās, bet šoreiz vienkārši nesaprotu. Jā, visriņķī ir daudzi projekti, kas reāli bezjēdzīgi, BET viņi apgroza naudu un dod peļņu projekta autoriem. Jā, ir sponsora apčakarēšana, bet ar konkrētu mērķi - izspiest naudu no lētticīgiajiem. Šeit tak liekas ka tā nav? Vai es kļūdos?
> Pamēģināšu līdzībās. Nu uzbūvēšu es velosipēdu ar kantainiem riteņiem. Uztaisīšu, ka šī velosipēda braucējs nejutīs  kratīšanos, jo to kompensēs super puper aktīva amortizācija. Bet jēga tad kāda? Pierādīt ka tehniski tas iespējams? UN? Tik vien ka pašapliecināšanās ka ES TO VARU? Ak jā, vēl tak pa TV mani paradīs un pateiks ka Latvija uzbūvēts pirmais velosipēds ar kantainiem riteņiem  
> Laikam es pārāk stulbs esmu vai arī jūs kautko nepasakat līdz galam un šis ir tikai kā blakusprodukts kam citam.


 Es atkal jei bogu nesaprotu, ko tu nesaproti. Kāds te sakars ar kantainiem riteņiem? Pasākums tiek taisīts maksimāli efektīvs ar pieejamiem līdzekļiem, analoģiju vispār nesaskatu. Nu, ja nevar saskatīt tur jēgu, es pat nesaprotu, no kuras vietas paskaidrot... bet minētās analoģijas točna ir garām. Kā atbilbēt uz jautājumu, kāpēc NASA laiž kaut ko gaisā, izmantojot tavu loģiku? Nu taču tas pats, katra nākamā zonde/aparāts tiek tālāk, pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs process. Tautsaimnieciskā labuma nekād, tīra zīmēšanās un naudas tērēšana. Oh wait, izrādās procesā taču daudzas tehnoloģijas tika atstrādātas un noderēja... oh wait.

Es toč nesaprotu, ko nesaproti. Visā pasaulē ir klubi, kas laiž raķetes, laiž balonus. Radioamatieri būvē transīverus. Nah to visu dara?

----------


## next

Arii skatiijos.
Probzu tur daudz, bet tas normaali - rakjeshzinaatne nav viegla lieta.
Nepatika leciigais pazinjojums ka rakjete uztaisiita meenesha laikaa.
Vajadzeeja godiigi pateikt ka izmantoti resursi pie kuriem ljaudis gadiem straadaajushi.

----------


## sasasa

> kāpēc NASA laiž kaut ko gaisā..


 Nu gan salīdzināji augsti stāvošu personu ieinteresētu n-to miljardu biznesu ar šīm te raķetītēm. Cik tur tie miljardi(!!) NASAi apgrozās? Gan jau ka padsmit vai vairāk. Interesanti, kurš gan Latvijā varētu lobēt šo pasākumu un nozari kā tādu? Bet nu bizness ir bizness un katrs kā māk/var tā pelna. 
Lai izdodas!

----------


## JDat

Tiko atgriezos no Cēsīm...

Ko lai saka? Raķete lido ar ~270 m/s. Gribētu redzēt sejā to gudrinieku, kurš māk uztēmēt virziendarbības antenu pie tādiem ātrumiem atrodoties 100 metru attālumā no raķetes. Ziniet, arī mums ir jātrenējas un jāmācās.

Elektronika un paātrinājumi ar kārtu 80G uz 1sekundi? Kā jūs domājat kā tas ir jātestē? Jāvet uz Tartu obesrvatorijas vibrostendu? Vai tomēr vienkāršāk testēt lidojumā? Riksks, bet nekas nenāk tik vienkārši...

Piešādiem startiem var redzēt GPS uztvērēja darbības ninases un ierobežojumus. Piemēram dolpera nobīde ir tik liela rādiosignālam, ka GPS var elementāri pazaudēt LOCK un vienlaikus rādīt ka uztver 12 satelītus.

Šobrīd ir aizdomas ka barometrs neiztur tādus paātrinājumus un vienkārši nobeidzas, bet to es redzēšu rītk, kad pieslēgšu datoru. 

Paši saprotiet, pēc tāda lidojuma vajag nedaudz atpūsties un veikt sistēmas analīzi ar skaidru galvu un bez veiksmīga lidojuma emocijām.


PS: lasos šos tekstus, parādās tipiskais forumietis, kurš visu noliek un čikst ka viss ir slikti. Tajā pat laikā dod padomus kā vajag taisīt, lodēt un, vispār, dzīvot. Interesanti, kurš vēl var iedrošināties kaut ko tml uztaisīt, novest līdz galam un palaist. Klusums?
Īstam vīru raksturo viņa darbi, nevis vārdi (šajā gadījumā spriedelējumi forumā).


PPS: Paldies M_J ka apmeklēji šo pasākumu un klātienē visu pats izpētīji. Ja uzmanīgi paraksies (arī citi interesenti) pa manu Github repozitoriju (tur ir liels bardaks), tad atradīsiet gan eagle shēmas, gan arī izejas kodus.

----------


## marizo

+1. Vērojot tiešraidi, izskatījās foršs pasākums, atmosfēra, pat neņemot vērā pāris tehniskās ķibeles. Tāpat bija interesanti ieraudzīt dažu foruma biedru  :: 
Nezinu, vai tā ir plānots, vai ne.. bet būtu interesanti palasīt tādu tehniskāku report par visu notikušo, secinājumiem.. Kā par GPS un barometru.

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka ar parabolu video no tik maza attāluma noķert nevar, toties parabola kruta izskatās ''šovā''. īstenībā nekādas nopietnas problēmas nebija. Telemetrija strādāja, video labi varēja redzēt ar dronistu brillēm, jo tām nav antenu ar virziendarbību un nekādu jūtību šai gadījumā nevajadzēja. Brillēm gan nav videoizejas.  Jā, var jau te teikt, viss sūdīgi, bet uztaisiet paši pasākumu ar tik tūkstošiem skatījumu internetā un sižetiem visās ziņās.
Kāda visam tam jēga, droši vien no vidusmēra cilvēciņa, kurš kredītus nespēj atdot un aizmucis uz īriju sēnes lasīt, nekāda. Mēs kautkā te pa Latviju ņemamie un popularizējam jauniešiem interesantu tehnisku lietu. Jā, skaļi, bet kā citādāk jaunatni ieinteresēt un parādīt, ka var kautko uztaisīt pilnīgi no nulles, nevis Lego konstruktoru salikt? Protams, daudzkur pasaulē raķetes šuj, bet ne ar tādu mazgabarīta elektroniku un tādām idejām. Kaut vai raidošo telemetrijas antenu, kurai analogu atrast nevar un kuru var pielietot citās radiotehniskās ierīcēs. Šitās lietas var saprast tikai cilvēki, kuri paši kautko taisa, nevis atkārto jau gatavas konstrukcijas.

----------


## JDat

Zini kā ir... Slinkums rakstīt... Tādos gadījumos saka: "paskaties githubā, tur viss ir".

Jā, pasākumā bija 4 elfas foruma biedri.  :: ))

Ķibeles? Jā bija ķibeles ar izpletni, jo pat uzraktot palaišanas procedūru (checklist) uz papīra, tiek pieļautas cilvēciskas kļūdas. Ir ko mācīties no savām kļūdām, jo neko nedarot nav iespēju mācīties no citiem.

Sevišķi nepacitīgajiem: radiomodulis RFM69HW, atmega328p, tiny85. Barometrs? Slinkums meklēt. Ja nemaldos tad magnetometrs saucās MAG3110 no farnell. Kamera? 5.8 GHz. Maziņa!

----------


## M_J

Pasākums tiešām vērtīgs. Un liek aizdomāties par lietām, kas citos apstākļos pat neienāktu prātā. Viena lieta ir salipināt kaut kādu shēmu, kas darbojas uz galda, pavisam cita - tādu kas spēj nevainojami strādāt arī pie tāda paātrinājuma, kāds bija starta brīdī. Vai kāds, pasūtot komponentes ir ieskatījies "datašītā", cik lielu G konkrētais izstrādājums var izturēt? Un kā projektēt plati, kas pakļauta šādiem spēkiem? Tur vienkārši nevar atļauties kaut ko taisīt "ķap ļap". Un tas, kurš māk taisīt elektroniku, kas var izturēt 80G, diez vai pēc kaut ko taisīs slikti. Man bija interesanti. Redzēju vairākus it kā vienkāršus, bet tajā pašā laikā ārkārtīgi veiksmīgus tehniskos risinājumus. Un, protams, miljons iespējas to visu attīstīt tālāk. Sēžot pie galda, un teoretizējot to vienkārši nav iespējams ieraudzīt. Viens tāds dažu minūšu starts dod milzīgu informācijas daudzumu. Tur prasās visu to procesu ierakstīt bezmaz pa mikrosekundēm, lai pēc tam varētu "tīt filmu atpakaļ" un analizēt. Paldies!

----------


## Isegrim

Paātrinājumu noturīgi risinājumi jānoskata no militāristiem - viņiem liela pieredze. 
Dažas personālijas -

----------


## JDat

Jā! Ir arī citas personāžu bildes... http://jauns.lv/foto/bizness/25793-l...id=25793&pid=1

Te var vēlreiz noskatīties visu tiešraidi... http://straume.lmt.lv/lv/dazadi/daza...-video/1000150

----------


## sasasa

> Un tas, kurš māk taisīt elektroniku, kas var izturēt 80G, diez vai pēc kaut ko taisīs slikti. !


 Kāds akumulators elektronikai, lai droši ar 300% garantiju izturētu šādu slodzi? Viņiem specenēs visai skopa šī informācija par izturību uz paātrinajumu, gan arī par vibraciju tikai standarta tests. Man ir doma par sensoru ar datu pārraidi mehānismam ar paātrinājumu līdz 750m/s2, un kā reiz bremze uz akumulatora izvēli. Šobrīd stipri mazākam slodzēm liekas ka NiMH būs gana drošs, ja vien boosteris nepievils.
p.s. Bildes labas - tagad arī zinu kur izmantot saplēstās celtniecības ruletes  ::

----------


## JDat

Lūk arī Barometrs: MS5637

Šodien lidoja šis GPS http://www.mouser.com/catalog/specsheets/EVA2235-H.pdf

Rezerves elektronikas kompletā ir nedaudz savādāks un mazāks GPS: https://www.origingps.com/wp-content...Datasheet2.pdf

----------


## Didzis

Sasasa, ruletes antenas elementiem izmanto tīri no praktiskā viedokļa. Tās antenas pielieto ļoti ''dinamiskā'' režīmā meklējot nokritušo zondi. Tad nu antenai jāiztur kratīšanā autiņa bagažniekā blakus transporta kastēm, steigā nejaušu ievēršanu durvīs, līšanu cauri krūmiem un aizķeršanos aiz zariem. Mana Yagi antena visai drīz pazaudēja reflektora elementus un tie tika aizstāti ar vecas mērlentas gabaliem. JDat vispār uztaisīja salokāmu antenu no mērlentām. Tās ir štelles, kuras saprot tikai praktiskā darbībā. Jā, no malas izskataš jocīgi, bet skatītāji jau regulāri antenu nevadā autiņa bagažniekā. 
Isegrim, militārajās lietā protams daudzkas sen jau atklāts, tikai Google ierakstot jautājumu nebūs atbildes. Tās lietas tiek slēptas līdz pēdejam un pareizi ir. Ziemeļkorejas militāristiem, būvejot savas raķetes, tas nav jāzin. Mēs jau vakar par to runājām. Kaut vai pārsniedzot vairākas reizes skaņas ātrumu, kas raķetei ir tikai normāli, izdalās baigais karstums. Jā, visi to zin, bet kā ar to cīnīties, tā jau konstruktora problēma un gatavu vieglu risinājumu nav.

----------


## Isegrim

Kādreiz decimetru Yagi antenas priekš TV taisīju no VEFā sagrieztām, puscollu platām stikla tekstolīta strēmelēm (ar foliju, protams). Līdz mērlentām nebiju aizdomājies.

----------


## Waldis

_Līdz mērlentām nebiju aizdomājies._ 

Kādā 1988 gadā ''Orbītā '' izstrādāja ''Rif''u - https://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/rif.htm tādu cmuku Spīdoliņu labi barotas Selgas lielumā. Mērķauditorija bija armijas poļitruki. Aperāts komplektējās nevis ar teleskopu, bet metru garu mērlentes sagatavi galifeiku zaļā krāsā.

----------


## JDat

> Kādreiz decimetru Yagi antenas priekš TV taisīju no VEFā sagrieztām, puscollu platām stikla tekstolīta strēmelēm (ar foliju, protams). Līdz mērlentām nebiju aizdomājies.


 Arī šis variants tiek izskatīts 21. gadsimtā. Paņemam A4 izmēra FR4 plāksni. Uzzīmējam bildīti un izkodinam antenu priekš 868 MHz diapazona. Tur pat uz platītes (antenas) uzliekam uztvērēju un procesoru. Uz datoru aiziet USB kabelītis un portatīva sekošanas stacija uztaisīta. Tēlaini runājot...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vibrostends ir arī SAFā. OK, nezinu vai tas spēj radīt 80G, bet tur cilvēki ir atsaucīgi, var mēģināt runāt.

----------


## M_J

Jāiebūvē elektronika bumbiņā un jāuzspēlē ar bumbiņu pingpongs, pie viena sekojot bumbiņai ar antenu.

----------


## JDat

Reizēm lētāk ir palaist un testēt lidojumā, ne kā taisīt (dārgi) vai meklēt (laiks) attiecīgu uzparikti, bet paldies par SAF ideju. Pingpong spēlēšana, diemžēl nepalīdzēs. Te vajaqg attiecīgā kalibra lielgabalu un šaut pret betona sienu... OK. Tuvākajās minūtēs paskatīšos kas notiek ar barometru. Paralēli kasu pakausi ķadu elektroniku taisīt priekš nākošā lidojuma. Radio paliek. Nedaudz izmainās softa algoritms, raidīšanas ātrums un vēl daži sīkumi. GPS? Visdrīzāk paliek tie paši. Magnetometrs paliek. Izmainās datu apstrāde. Barometrs? Nū... Te ir jādomā...

----------


## Didzis

Rūpnieciskai aparatūrai vibrostends vairāk domāts lai atklātu montāžas defektus. Mums tas nav baigi aktuāli, jo nav strādnieku, kuri var savu darbu, uz pohām, izdarīt slikti. JDat tur visu salodējis pa smuko. Cita lieta pašu shēmas sastāvdaļu izturība. Butībā jau var maukt shēmu pret betona grīdu. Tad rodas līdzīgas pārslodzes. Lai gam salīdzinoši ilgu pārslodzi tā nedabūt. Laikam nekāda  precīzāka ''vibrostenda'' par pašu startu nav.

----------


## karloslv

80G tur var būt un var nebūt, bet aptuveni ar to jārēķinās. Ja 1 sekundē sasniedz 300 m/s ātrumu, tad vidēji ir bijis 30G paātrinājums, bet sekundes sākuma daļā tas tipiski ir lielāks nekā beigu daļā, tā ka visi 60G mierīgi tik tiešām tur var salasīties.

Paša MS5637 specenē nav nekādas informācijas gan par vibrāciju/paātrinājumu, tikai par pārspiedienu. Taču, pirms lekt pie secinājumiem, vēl jāsaprot, vai tiešām starta dēļ barometrs ir nokāvies, vai kāda cita iemesla dēļ. Pirms tam šāda modeļa barometrs divas reizes veiksmīgi lidoja lēnā un smagā raķetē līdz 200m augstumam. Skaidrs jau, ka tas nav kopumā paredzēts agresīvām vidēm (drīzāk telefonā iebūvēt), bet nu robustajiem ir cita cenu kategorija un nemaz arī tā apkārt nemētājas.

Par akumulatoru izturību pret paātrinājumu nezināšu komentēt.

----------


## Andrejs

> Arii skatiijos.
> Probzu tur daudz, bet tas normaali - rakjeshzinaatne nav viegla lieta.
> Nepatika leciigais pazinjojums ka rakjete uztaisiita meenesha laikaa.
> Vajadzeeja godiigi pateikt ka izmantoti resursi pie kuriem ljaudis gadiem straadaajushi.


 Drusku nesapratu?!
Kādi sveši resursi?
Raķete projektēta pašu spēkiem.
Elektronika izstrādāta, programēta un lodēta,  pašu spēkiem.
Stiklašķiedras korpuss līmēts un krāsots - pašu.
Visādas 3d printētas un lāzerētas detaļas - pašu.
Palaišanas stends un pults - pašu.
Izpletņa izmešana pašu.
Zemes softa modifikācija - pašu.

Nu izmantojam Oma, Ņūtona un Van Karmana veikumu un JDat,Karloslv, Didzis un Andrejs, gadiem krātos resursus.
Interesē tehniski sīkumi - Jdats kautkad sarakstīs. Bet šāda tipa raķetes, arī skatoties "lielos" raķešnieku forumus, ir paliela eksotika. Jo reti kurš spēj tik mazā diametrā visu sabāzt. 

Un vēl, ja kādam ir REĀLA interese kautko padarīt raķešu lietās, prasiet man vai Jdat.

Andrejs

----------


## sasasa

Tā arī nesapratu vai LiPo vai kādus citus aķīšus lietojat vai ko citu? Pēc bildēm tur īsti nevar saprast. Ar cik lielu spriegumu un strāvu tas viss darbojas.

----------


## JDat

Uz borta ir 3 LiPo aķīsi no Salvata. Aukstumā un vējā paliek niķīgi. Kamerai 220 mA. Trackerim un izšāvējam pa 450mA.

Par cik ir divi elektronikas komplekti, tad bija iespēja salīdzināt abus 220 mA aķīšus. Vienā iepūtu 206 mA, otrā tikai 156 mA. Tā man rādīja inteliģentais lādētājs. Pārvēršot minūtēs sanāk slikti. Viena kamera siltumā uz galda strādā 40-45 minūtes, otra tikai 30 minūtes.

Trackera un izšāvēja aķišu tilpumu nesanāca nomērīt, jo tie ir pa cieto pielodēti pie PCB un lādēšanu nodrošina MCP73831 mikrenes. Viss ko man bija jāizdara: jāiedot 5V uz attiecīgajām klemmēm un pārējo elektronika pati izdarīja.

Elektronikas ieslēgšana tika nodrošināta raustot Enable PINu šiem LDO stabilizatoriem: MICROCHIP  MIC5504-3.3.

----------


## JDat

Pirmais baltijas kanāls māk taisīt NEpolitiskus sižetus. Patīkams pārsteigums: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR-ejahZs9M

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu - droņa video gabaliņā (0:14 sekunde PBK materiālā) acīs krīt tehniski nepatīkams kadrs - raķete pie starta sasveras un aiziet šķībi dažus metrus virs palaišanas sliedes. Tas noteikti arī ir devis nobīdi visai lidojuma trajektorijai un samazinājis maksimālo augstumu. Lieta, pie kā piestrādāt. Bet vispār - obligāti jāfilmē starts ar high speed kameru, un tā, lai redz pirmos 2-5 metrus no lidojuma, visdrīzāk pat uz pietiekami gara mieta, lai skats būtu relatīvi no augšas/sāniem. Ieteikums nākamajiem eksperimentiem.

----------


## JDat

Nepamanīju. No cita leņķa un "High speed" kameras nekas tml nav redzams: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Latvija1...=page_internal
Ja web adrese nestrādā, tad parocieties pa FB. Noteikti atradīsiet šo video.

Man izskatījās ka raķete liecas vējā. Droņa kadros var redzēt arī lidlauka vēja zeķi.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Butībā jau var maukt shēmu pret betona grīdu. Tad rodas līdzīgas  pārslodzes. Lai gam salīdzinoši ilgu pārslodzi tā nedabūt. Laikam nekāda   precīzāka ''vibrostenda'' par pašu startu nav.


 Nu, vēl jau pastāv centrifūga ar ko var dabūt ilgstošu un kontrolējamu paātrinājumu.

----------


## JDat

Pastāv, pastāv. Tikai kas ir lētāk? Notestēr lidojumā, vai braukt uz institūtu un taisīt testus? Kurš to darīt? Tie daži čali, kuriem jau tā trūkst laiks, jo jāiekļaujas tiešraides termiņos?
Lieliem onkuļiem ir vairāk cilvēkresursu, kuri strādā x daudzumā zinātniskajos institūtos.

Next! Tas tiešām bija mēnesis. Varbūt 5 nedēļas... Izmantot iepriekējās iestrādnes, tas ir tikai normāli. Nav katru reizi jāizgudro velosipēds.

Ar to visu kaudze ar jaunievedumiem: abi GPS moduļi tika pirmo reizi izmantoti. Viens, by default, atteicās dot ārā NMEA (ir jādod, saskaņā ar datasheet). Nācās ātro softFIX rakstīt.
Radiomodulis arī tika pirmo reizi izmantots, pie tam nācās ļoti stipri pielabot attiecīgo bibliotēku+pārēju no rokas iebakstīja reģistros. Kaut vai SetFrequencyMHz() funkcija. Piekāsu un pats sarēķināju reģistru vērtība un ierakstīju pa taisno.
Rudenī bija cits magnetometrs (LIS3 vai tml, ja nemaldos). Nācās cita ražotāja magnetometra clasi uzrakstīt. Nebija grūti, bet kaut ko jaunu iemācījos.
Tāpat tika uztaisīts ģeniāli vienkārš un tehnoloģisks ieslēgšnas slēdzis, kuram vajadzēja tikai 2 x 3mm diam. caurumiņi. Pie tam tas netraucē korpusam salikšanas laikā.
Antena... Ja ir slikta antena, tad plates GND sāk stipri starot ēterā, kas traucē blakus novietotajam GPS. Pēdējā brīdi tika uzliktas spolītes barošanas ķedē, kā arī Didža izpētītā, uztaisītā un uzskaņotā antena. Dažiem liksies: J-pole. Nekas sevišks, bet jur ir redzēta J-pole antena no ftoroplasta vadiņiem? Pie tam vadiņi iet paralēli attālumā tikai 3mm. Kā arī antena atrodas blakus piropatronai un izmešanas laikā dabū normālu flammīti. Augšupejošajā fažē diezgan labi strādā arī saritinātā veidā.

Tikai delfu komenttjam liekas: saliekam un pielikam spičku un aizies kosmosā. Mhm.

Pat palaišans kaste ar pogu tika uztaisīta tā lai ir maksimāli droši, neuzsper gaisā, kamēr pievieno vadus, redzi ka releja kontakti nav sacepušies kopā un motora deglī nav garais utt. Tāpat palaišana notiek 100 metru attālumā, lai ir droši. Nekādi vadi pie aķīša. Drošibas atsļega un palaišanas poga ar aizsargvāciņu.
Tas viss ir nianses, bet arī tur vajag ieguldīt laiku. Kā zināms laiks nekad nav lieks.

----------


## Ints

Drusciņ avīžpapīra
http://edruva.lv/latvji-brauciet-kosmosa/

----------


## sasasa

Kā tiek gaarantēta drošība lai tāda raķete, kas lido uz 100km, neuzkristu kādam uz galvas dēļ kādas ķibeles elekronikā vai saskrienoties gaisā ar putniem? Vai vispār reāli ir nodrošināties pret šādiem gadījumiem?  Pašiznīcināšanās laikam atkrīt, jo nav droša.
Vēl interese par to vai vadības sistēma ir dublēta un vienas sistēmas defekta gadījumā raķete turpina lidot pa paredzēto maršrutu?

----------


## lauraiss

Riktīgi interesantā padarīšanā esat iekūlušies. Mana pirmā doma par g testēšanu raķetēm arī bija centrbēdze. Piemēram cietņa diskam pielipināt atsevišķus čipus. Bet ja visu kopā, tad ar kartupeļu šauteni. Nu tāds štrunts no pvc trubām, kur vienā galā matu lakas tvaiki ar pjezo, otrā kartupelis. Vai ja vajag jaudīgāku un garāku - kompresors un metāla caurule ar labu aizvērtni. Tas gan būtu darbiņš labām divām dienām, bet varētu testēt uz nebēdu atkārtoti un ja gara truba, tad arī salīdzinoši ilgāks tas g spēks. Bet bez dīvānā pirdēja viedokļa, interesē pāris vienkārši jautājumi, varbūt zināsiet:
1. pilnīgi bez elektronikas un visiem tiem nieciņiem par kuriem jūs atbildat, tīri no degvielas viedokļa, raķeti uzšaut gaisā ir dārgi? 
2. tā degviela ir atsevišķi cilindriski elementi, bet sausa, vai ne? Jeb tā pačamdīt nedabūjāt un īsti neziniet?
3. visa elektronika patiesībā ir smagā pierādījumu nasta un ja nevajadzētu dokumentēt, tad tā raķete pilnīgi labi (dēļ svara pat stipri labāk) var lidot bez visiem tiem jūsu brīnumiem, vai ne? Jeb tur kautkādi žiroskopi bišķi arī koordinē trajektoriju un izbīda antispārnus un izsmidzina zarīnu virs centrāltirgus?
4. pati raķete, nu cilindrs ar izdrukāto purnu, viņi ir vairākreizes lietojami, jeb cilindrs apdeg un purns savērpjas?

P.S. šaut no kosmosa uz zemi, būtu daudz vieglāk un lētāk  ::

----------


## Ints

Verneru fon Braunu tik un tā nepārspēt.
Labāku raķešmeistaru nezinu.

----------


## Tārps

Varbūt turpmāk vajag padomāt par elektronikas kvalitāti, ja reiz ir tik tālejoši mērķi ar 100 km augstumu. Der atcerēties to krievu migu, ko aizdzina uz japānu un amīši izjauca. Smējās par krievu, ka tas lampas lietojis vēl, bet 10 gadus vēl nesaprata kādēļ. Tagad , protams, lampas neviens vairs nelieto, bet īpašas prasības elekronikas elementiem , kas tiek lietoti lielā augstumā un ātrumā tomēr ir. Var gadīties, ka tas, kas nevainojami darbojas uz zemes, vai nedaudz virs tās, tur stipri augstu un lielā ātrumā var uzvesties savādāk.

----------


## JDat

> Kā tiek gaarantēta drošība lai tāda raķete, kas lido uz 100km, neuzkristu kādam uz galvas dēļ kādas ķibeles elekronikā vai saskrienoties gaisā ar putniem? Vai vispār reāli ir nodrošināties pret šādiem gadījumiem?  Pašiznīcināšanās laikam atkrīt, jo nav droša.
> Vēl interese par to vai vadības sistēma ir dublēta un vienas sistēmas defekta gadījumā raķete turpina lidot pa paredzēto maršrutu?


 Un kā tev liekas kas ir par iemeslu ka mūsu balonus vēl nav iesūkusi ne viena lidmašīna. A lidojuši ir vesel 12 gabali... Attiecībā uz baloniem CAA atļauja jau koka rāmītī pie sienas karājas. So?
Kā tu domā kāpēc 12. aprīlī (kosmonautikas diena) paredzētais un izbazūnētais pasākums tika pārcelts uz 20. aprīli? Kāpēc 19. un 20. aprīli nevienam uz galvas neuzkrita? Kāpēc Cēsinieki varēja nesatraukties par savu kustamo un nekustamo īpašumu?

Ktrs delfu stila komentētājs, uzskata ka ir tik gudrs ka var pamācīt, lai arī, patiesībā, tālāk par minerālmēslu spridzināšanu nav ticis.

----------


## JDat

> Verneru fon Braunu tik un tā nepārspēt.
> Labāku raķešmeistaru nezinu.


 Kurš te taisāk kādu pārspēt. Ir uzdevums: uzšaut uz 100 km ar DIY piegājienu. Kāds tam sakars ar Von braunu? Jā. ir sakars, arī no viņa klūtām un sasniegumiem mācamies. Saska'n'a ar next tekstiem sanāk: mēs savu raķeti taisam jaun no Colkovska laikiem...

----------


## JDat

Un vispār... Tādi eksperti, kuri saka ka uzlampām noteikti jāņem vērā, un jāizmet visi procesori, jo Gagarins ta lidoja uz lampām...

----------


## karloslv

Kuš, kuš, te nebija mācīšana, cilvēki vienkārši jautā  :: 

Jautājumi ir pareizi un svarīgi - gan par to, kā izvairīties no nokrišanas nepareizā vietā (un te nu diemžēl vēl ir lauciņš, kur domāt un art - viens variants ir taisīt pietiekami vieglu raķeti, otrs - iebūvēt kaut kādu sadalīšanās mehānismu, kas to visu sadala pietiekami vieglās detaļās, kam vairs nav tādas enerģijas), gan par maršrutu - šīs nav vadāmas raķetes, jo tas uzreiz tās iekategorizētu ieroču sadaļā. Turklāt vadāma raķete ir par vairākām pakāpēm sarežģītāka (un arī smagāka), gan arī par elektronikas kvalitāti un piemērotību videi/paātrinājumam - nu tur kaut ko nežēlīgi robustu un militāras kvalitātes pasākumu diez vai izdosies izveidot DIY režīmā, bet censties tajā virzienā vajag.

Atbildot uz cita biedra jautājumiem, pati degviela var būt lēta un ne tik lēta. Ir cilvēki, kas ir atstrādājuši savas degvielas ražošanu, piemēram, no cukura un kālija nitrāta, kam pašizmaksa ir neliela, bet tam vajadzīgas labas prasmes un aprīkojums (un rūpība pret detaļām). Šobrīd tiek izmantots rūpniecisks dzinējs, kuram mīnuss ir cena, bet pluss ir tas, ka atkrīt vēl viens nezināmais faktors. Es pats savā laikā esmu palaidis pilnīgi paštaisītu raķeti, tai skaitā dzinēju un degvielu, 2 km augstumā, bet nu tam vajadzēja 2 gadus darba, turklāt rezultāts bija diezgan varbūtisks - tikpat labi varējām pazaudēt raķeti, degviela varēja strādāt sliktāk par aprēķiniem, utml. Tā kā šeit ir augsti mērķi, tad jāizmanto labākais, ko var dabūt budžeta ietvaros un jāizslēdz nejaušība, kur to vien var izslēgt.

Degviela ir zināma, jo ir pašu spēkiem arī savulaik taisīta. Tā ir cietā degviela, kam ir jābūt cietā veidā (nevis sapresētam pulverim, piemēram). Tas nozīmē, ka degšana notiek stingri tikai uz virsmas un kontrolējami attīstās.

Elektronika nav tikai pierādījumu vākšanai, bet bez viena konkrēta mērķa neiztikt - izpletņa izšaušanas. To vajag darīt noteiktos apstākļos, piemēram, augstākajā trajektorijas punktā, un to bez elektronikas ir grūti nodrošināt. Raķešmodelisti parasti izmanto vienkāršotu sistēmu, kas izpletni izmet x sekundes pēc starta. Tas strādā relatīvi labi, bet ir labi jāzina, kā raķete lidos, un tā var arī noraut izpletni jaudīgākām raķetēm, izmetot to nepareizā brīdī.

Lūk, saistībā ar pierādījumiem, tehnisks jautājums - ja kādam ir idejas - kā nodrošināt ticamu mērījumu, ka raķete ir pabijusi, piemēram, 100 km augstumā? GPS tur vairs nedarbojas. Spiediens nebūtisks un diez vai nomērāms ar pieejamām metodēm. Atliek kaut kādi radiosakari/pelengācija. Jūsu idejas un stāsti iz pieredzes?

Otrs tehniskais jautājums - kā nobremzēt raķeti, tai krītot no 100 km augstuma? Katru sekundi tā ieskrienas par 10 m/s, un nokrītot līdz 40 km, jau sasniedz 1 km/s. Parasts izpletnis tur neder, vajag vismaz divpakāpju - vispirms virsskaņas kaut kur 40 km augstumā, tad zemskaņas. Bet arī tas nav tā akmenī cirsts un dažādi veicas, piemēram, diezgan nopietni izstrādātai raķetei STIGA otrajā lidojumā kaut kas sapinās un nenostrādāja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw11NFz14sA. Cits jautājums, vai vajag to visu nogādāt uz zemes, un varbūt tas būs kā variants B - raķeti iznīcināt pēc tam, kad tā sasniegusi 100 km. Ej nu vēl sazini. Tas ir tehniskās radīšanas process.

----------


## JDat

Lauraiss!

1) neatceros, cik maksāja vienreizējais motors, bet daudzreizējais motors maksā ~130+ jevriki. Faktiski tā ir no pareizā alumīnija taisīta trubiņa un daži uzskrūvējami gredzeni.
Tālāk vajag "baciņā ieliet benzīnu", jeb viens uzpildes kits maksā ~ 45 EUR. Tālāk matemātika.
2) Pats personīgi nepieskāros un uz mēles nepagaršoju.  ::  Degviela saucas APCP. Tas pats, kas šatlam, tikai domāta raķešamatieriem. Ciets cilindrs ar caurumu vidū.
3) Doma par zarīnu ir laba. Nākošajā versijā noteikti jārealizē. Galu galā, chemtrail ir aktuāls.  :: 
Ši brīža eelektronika sastāv no 3 mezgliem:
1. Tracker. GPS+raidītājs. Nepieciešams lai atrastu raķeti. Kaut kā žēl palāts motoriņu un kameru.
2. Flight computer. Magnetometrs, pēc kura konstatē ka raķete ir sagāzusies un izšauj izpletni. Vienlaikus kalpo kā pašiznīcināšanās mehānisms. Ja raķete saniķojas un aiziet horizontāli, tad izšauj izpletni un visu sarauj gabalos. Laāk vairāki mazi gabali, ne kā viens, liels ar spicu galu. Tur ir arī barometrs un barometra dati tiek ierakstīti atmiņā.
3. kamera. Nav ko komentēt. "sovs un pašiem interesanti pārbaudīt kā strādās un cik tālu velk.
3,5 Ieslēgšanas slēdzis. Viltīga mehāniska konstrukcija, kurā ir 4 gab. tādi pat slēdzī kā datorpelēs. Pakāpeniski ieslēdz katru iekārtu un konstruēti tā lai ir vienkārša salikšana ar ieliktu melnā pulvera degli. Nav labi, ja izšauj melno pulveri kamēr raķete tiek samontēta.

4) Ja raķetei nostrādā izpletnis, tad raķete ir daudz reiz lietojama. Abas "Zentas" ir gatavas lidojumam kaut rīt, ja vien barometrs strādātu...

Ja kaut ko dara, tad kaut kas nestrādā. No kļūdām var iemācīties daudz vairāk ne kā no strādājošām lietām.

----------


## JDat

> Drusciņ avīžpapīra
> http://edruva.lv/latvji-brauciet-kosmosa/


 Paldies! Episka bilde: JDat uzkāpis uz trepēm un liek palaišanas tornī raķeti. Andrejs pārņem ielikšanas stafeti.  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Ok,
Jdats sakodies un cipariņus neatcerās:0 Viss ir pareizi, tikai motora cenas dali ar divi.

Par drošību domājam diezgan spēcīgi, jo ir biedri kuri paši lido un saprot, kā tas strādā.
Par elektroniku - darījam ko varējam. Būs atbalsts, nopirksim labāko kas šobrīd pieejams, referencei.
Visi tie biedrīši kuri zin (ja mācētu) kā jadara labāk-kā uztaisīt radiolinku oglekļšķiedras raķetē kura lido 50 km augstumā?
nu! gaidām atbildītes.

----------


## JDat

> Ok,
> Jdats sakodies un cipariņus neatcerās:0 Viss ir pareizi, tikai motora cenas dali ar divi.


 Jā. (drunk). Pielaboju.

----------


## lauraiss

Paldies par atbildēm!
Skaidrs, pasākums nav ļoti bagātu vecāku bērniem, var arī ierindas pilsonis izšaut pārīti gadā nemeklējot bagātus sponsorus.
Uzmācīgi par degvielu prasīju, jo jums vajag ellē ratā augstu raķeti dabūt, bet interneti saka: "Once the solid fuel is ignited, the resulting thrust cannot be regulated or turned off. This fuel system is simpler, safer, and cheaper—but less efficient—than that of a liquid-fuel rocket.".
Par magnetometru esmu pārsteigts, cik ģeniāli un vienkārši. Es būtu čekojis altimetru, un kad pāris vērtības ciklā ir mazākas par iepriekšējām, šavis ārā. Bet tad, atšķirībā no jūsu risinājuma, nepasargātu ja jau startā kaut kas aiziet dēlī.

Baigie malači, patiess prieks. Ja ierakstīsiet te, kad nākoreiz tuvosies debesubraukšana, noteikti gribētu aizbraukt, dzīvē paskatīties kā laiž tādu raķeti.

----------


## JDat

Nākošais starts vairs nebūs delfu pirmā ziņa  ::  , bet centīsimies, jo ir cilvēki, kuriem interesē...

----------


## Andrejs

> but less efficient—than that of a liquid-fuel rocket


 gluži tā nav. Impuls ir mazāks, bet svara/jaudas attiecība ir labāka. Mazā raķetē - daudz labāka. APCP ir labākais ko no cietās degvielas var izspiest.

----------


## JDat

> Paldies par atbildēm!
> Skaidrs, pasākums nav ļoti bagātu vecāku bērniem, var arī ierindas pilsonis izšaut pārīti gadā nemeklējot bagātus sponsorus.
> Uzmācīgi par degvielu prasīju, jo jums vajag ellē ratā augstu raķeti dabūt, bet interneti saka: "Once the solid fuel is ignited, the resulting thrust cannot be regulated or turned off. This fuel system is simpler, safer, and cheaper—but less efficient—than that of a liquid-fuel rocket.".
> Par magnetometru esmu pārsteigts, cik ģeniāli un vienkārši. Es būtu čekojis altimetru, un kad pāris vērtības ciklā ir mazākas par iepriekšējām, šavis ārā. Bet tad, atšķirībā no jūsu risinājuma, nepasargātu ja jau startā kaut kas aiziet dēlī.
> 
> Baigie malači, patiess prieks. Ja ierakstīsiet te, kad nākoreiz tuvosies debesubraukšana, noteikti gribētu aizbraukt, dzīvē paskatīties kā laiž tādu raķeti.


 Nav obligāti jānēm tas pats G klases moteors, kas ir zentā. Vienmēr var izmantot arī mazāk jaudīgu.
Zenta aizlidoja tik ātri ka neviens īsti neredzēja. Tas nav smuki, jo vecais raķešmatieru dzēdajs māca:
*) Raķetei jābūt lielai, jo tādu viegāk samotnēt un jo lielāka jo izskatās nopietnāk. Tāpēc delfisti saka, ka tas ir tāds zīmulis nevis nopietna raķete. Mēs to pārkāpām ar 29 mm diametru. Tikai Andrejs (un vēl daži) saprotot, ka samazinot diametru samazinās čross section" un attīegī aerodinamiskā pretestība. Tā rezultātā lidojuma augstums pieaug.
*) Raķetei jālido lēni, jo tas ir skaisti un var ar aci redzēt. Glui kā holivudas filmās un raķetēs, kuras vizina cilvēku. Tur ir viena nianse. Svars un degvielas daudzums, kuru jānem līdzi. Atkal pārkāpām, jo uzpirda augšā gadrīz kā lode. ~300 m/s nav tā kā baigi tālu no skaņas ātruma...
*) Raķetei jālido zemu, lai savācot nav tālu jāiet. Sevišķi aktuāls pesionāriem un sliņķiem. Pārkāpām, jo mums svarīgs tikai augsutums un augstuma mērīšana.

Tāda nu iar tā skarbā dzīve.

Kas attiecas uz bērniem un interesi par raķetēm. Nav ko čakarēties. Vienārši aisūti bērnus uz Annas ielas raķešmodelistu pulciņu. Ja pareizi sapratu, tad tur ir arī dzinēji, kur maksā 5 EUR un čaļi šauj uz 100-300 metriem. Jautājums ir tikai par to, ko gribas sasniegt. FUN vai augstums. Ja ir FUN, tad nav jānodarbojas ar mazohismu (kā mēs to daram).

Starp citu: tie raķešmodelisti (vecumā 12-22 gadi) ļoti daudz arī mums palīdzēja gan ar savām zināšanām, gan arī ar roku darbu. Milzīga paldies Annas ielas raķešmodelistiem. Sevišķi Oskaram un Artim. Čaļi reāli rubī fišku gan taisot raķetes (Oskars uztaisīja sevišķi plānu štiklšķiedras trubu), kuru andrejs pucēja, gruntēja un krāsoja. Kā arī Oskara padomi bija sevišī vērtīgi. Vienīgi Oskars skaitās raķešmodelismqa pesionārs savos 22 (ja nemaldos) gados. Artis, (mācās 5. klasē), ja 3 gadus nodarbojas ar raķetēm un, ja nemaldos, tad ir ieguvis arī 1. vietas dažos čemionātos. Starta laukumā arī ir ļoti pieredzējis un perfekti izpilida sav uzticētos uzdevumus. Starp citu, daudz labāk ne kā dažs labs vecais pūpēdis.  ::

----------


## JDat

Vēl viena interesanta epizode: Kāpēc pēkšņi starts tika atcelts uz ~ 15 minūtēm?
Pie visa ir vainīgs JDat.
1) Nepacītbas un elementāras ķūdas dēl, JDat nepareizi nokalibērja magnetometru. ja nemaldos tad cheklistē ~30. punkts
2) Perfekti atceros ka cheklisti, kuru pats sastādīju
32. aktivizēt kameru
33. sazināties ar telti un saņemt apstiprinājumu ka kamera strādā
*34. pārliecināties ka raķetē NESPĪD zaļš LED*
35. izņemt safety pin no raķetes.

34. punkts, diemžēl tika izlaists. (kopār ar 30, vai kurš tas bija). Rezultātā pus metra attālumā no manis uzjobnīja (piedodiet dāmas) izpletņa pirodeglis. Algoritmiski viss ir pareizi. Atļaujam MCU kotrolēt pirodegli un MCU pieņema lēmumu ka jāatver izpeltini.
Ko JDats? neskatoties uz tiešraidi pateica cenzētu vārdu BĻIN! Labi ka ausis aizlika.  :: 

Savukārt Andrejs, neizpidīja savu emergency procedūtu: Tā vietā lai uzdotu tipisko holivudak jautājumu: "Are you OKey?" uzdeva jautājumu: "kas notika?"
Uz ko JDats skaļi atbildēja: "Atcelt startu!" un tad klusiņām: "Viss ir dirsā! Izpletnis uzjobnīja! Jāiet pārlādēt!"

Morāle: par sevis paša sastādi'tu čeklisti var neizpildīt. Pat tad, kad pats lasi. Neskatoties uz dzelžaino diciplīnu un drošibas ievērošanu, vienmēr var iezagties "human error". Esiet uzmanīgi un mācieties no manām kļūdām.

----------


## sasasa

> Ok,
> kā uztaisīt radiolinku oglekļšķiedras raķetē kura lido 50 km augstumā?
> .


 Jums bija oglekļa nevis stiklašķiedras korpuss tai raķetei? Kaut kur pazibēja texti par īpaši plānu stiklšķiedru...

----------


## JDat

Lidoja ar stikla škiedras korpusu. Resnajā Zentā (sarkana) bija gatava, veikalā nopērkama stiklšķiedras truba. Truba ir bieza um salīdzinoši smaga. Tāpēc arī raķeti nosaucām par RESNO Zentu. Raķete lidoja 19. augustā kā testrdrive versija.
Savukārt, tiešraidē bija baltā raķete ar nosaukumu "Zenta". Korpusu līmēja raķešmodellists (ar lielu pieredzi) Oskars.

Lai palaistu raķeti no 30 km stratosfēras zondes uz 100 km, nepieciešams stiklšķiedru aizvietot ar karbona šiedru. Salīmēt nav problēmas (ja pareizi sapratu). Problēmas ar karbona šiedru ir antenām. Nu tad... Vai komentēkošajiem SEXpertiem ir idejas ka pareizi jātaisa un jādzīvo?

Referencei varu piedāvāt Portland society of space piedāvāto antenas risinājumu: http://archive.psas.pdx.edu/AntennasForLV2/
Vienīgā problēma: ja korpusam ir 29 vai 30 mm diametrs, tad GPS antenas izmērs ir "diezgan" liels. Par 70 cm diapazonu (430 MHz) nerunāsim...

----------


## next

> Drusku nesapratu?!
> Kādi sveši resursi?


 Es teicu ka sveshi?
Visi rakjeshu entuziasti ir saveejie.




> Raķete projektēta pašu spēkiem.


 Bet ne jau meenesha laikaa.
Konkreetaa rakjete projekteeta izmantojot tehnologjijas un pieredzi kas kraata gadiem.
Taa tas zhurnaalistiem jaastaasta.
Neshaubos ka otru taadu pashu rakjeti Juus vareetu uztaisiit 1 nedeljas laikaa.
Bet tam tak nebuutu nekaadas noziimes.

PS. Par magnetometru prasaas garaaks skaidrojums.
Zemes magneetiskajam laukam muusu platuma graados (bet ne aafrikaa uz ekvatora) ir vertikaalaa un horizontaalaa komponente.
Kad tur augshaa rakjete apgriezhas "ar kaajaam gaisaa" magnetometrs (kas orienteets meeriit verikaalo komponenti) to var konstateet.

----------


## JDat

Next, ja tu blakus stāvētu ar svecīti, tad varētu arī kaut ko komentēt.

Pieredze? Palasam internetus un speciālos forumus. Tas varētu būt 2 mēneši pirms raķetes starta. Sākt pulet pirmo stiklškiedras trubu un meklēt fanelī detaļas, tas tiešām bija vienu mēnesi pirms starta.

Tev tie\s\am liekas ka uzzīmēt detaļu, izdrukāt ar 3D printeri, izfrēzēt un izlāzerēt parasa vairāk kā mēnesi? Tiešām domā ka saprogrammēt trkekeri ar stratosfēras balona iestrādnēm prasa mēnesi? Viss ko varu atbildēt: tev ir pārāk līkas abas kreisās rokas. To pašu var pateikt arī par abām tavām klreisajām smadzeņu puslodēm.

Magnetometrs? uztais elemntātu eksperimentu, ja rokas ir pietiekoši taisnas:
Paņemam jau iepriekš minēto maknetometru.
Saprogrammējam atmegu (arduino te labi palīdz ar gatavo wore.h bibliotēku), tā, lai visu 3 asu rādījumi caur uart smuki zīmējas uz serial plotter.
Orientējam magnetometru lai vien ass tbūtu vērsta uz nadīru. Mūsu gadījumā tā bija +Y Zentai, -Y Resnajai Zentai.
To pieņemam kā referenci.
Sākam šupot magnetometru. Kādi rezultāti? >Vai vizuāli redzi kā tas strādā? Pirmajā reizē arī man bija jautājums: wtf? Bet beigās sapratu.
Tālāk izšupo magnetometru visos iepējamos leņķos un piefiksē mininumu un maksimumu. Viduspuntks būs reference.
Tālā, atkarībā no magnetometra orientācijas skatamies, kur normālā stāvoklī ir teošā ass vērtība.
Sākam grozīt. Tiklīdz tekošā vērtība šķerso referenci, ta šaujam izpletni.

Pamēģin šo eksperimentu atkārtot mājās. Ja taisnas rokas, tad mājās mācēsi izkodināt PCB priekš magnetometra un saprogramēsi arduino.
Ja ir taisnas rokas andruid origramēšanā, tad to pašu var izdarīt bez lodēšanas.

Tava problēma ir tīcibas jautājus. Atstāj ticību reliģijas pārstāvjiem un sāc eksperimentēt. Fizika ir zinātne par dabā notiekošiem procesiem, nevis jautājumi par ticību.

Šo, vienkāršo, ideju realizējā karloslv.

Perspektīvā gribētos kaut ko vēl elastīgāku. Piemēram izrēķināt leņķi starp vertikālo asi un magnētisko virzienu. Tas iedotu programmatūrai papildus elastīgumu un birnkāŗsumu no lietotāja viedokļa, bet procesoram kāksies kāpināt, vilkt kvadrātsakni un rēķināt atan2 vērtību. Izdarāms, bet prasa papildus skaitļošanas jaudu.

Galu galā, notici kodam, kurš ir githubā, nevis saviem pieņemumuem.

PS: reizēm Tu esi gudrs, reizēm Tu man atgādini biedru "ieleja" no zābakforuma.

----------


## sasasa

> Paņemam jau iepriekš minēto maknetometru...
> ...Perspektīvā gribētos kaut ko vēl elastīgāku. Piemēram izrēķināt leņķi starp vertikālo asi un magnētisko virzienu.
> .


 Kas par magnetometru? Un kāpēc ne kāds accel+gyro+magn  piem. mpu9250 vai vismaz mpu6050? Vai tie netur tādas slodzes?
Vai jums elektronika koriģē lidojuma trajektoriju?

----------


## next

> Šo, vienkāršo, ideju realizējā karloslv.


 Ideju Kaarlis pasmeelaas no aviobaazes foruma, kad es vinjam linku iedevu.
Taa ka esmu gan blakus staaveejis.

----------


## JDat

Elektronika pagaidām nekoriģē trajektoriju. Tas ir plānots perspektīvā.

Vai var palūgt aloritmu izpletņa izšaušanai ar accel+gyro+magn?

Kāpēc nelietot:
MAG3110
FXAS21002CQR1
un kādu no šiem?

----------


## sasasa

> Elektronika pagaidām nekoriģē trajektoriju. Tas ir plānots perspektīvā.
> 
> Vai var palūgt aloritmu izpletņa izšaušanai ar accel+gyro+magn?
> 
> Kāpēc nelietot:
> MAG3110
> FXAS21002CQR1
> un kādu no šiem?


 Lietot var visu ko, ja ar to pietiek. Es tik pajautāju. 
mpu9250 ir *viss uzreiz vienā čipā* accel+gyro+magn. Ja vien tas mpu9250 iztur slodzi.
Algoritms izpletnim jums tak jau ir gana labs, ko vēl.

----------


## JDat

sasasa. mpu9250 ir dažas nianses: accel maksimālais range +/-16 G. Tas ir par īsu. Prasās vismaz +/- 40 G. Tajā pat laikā varētu derēt ka low range G mērāmais. Par mērīšanas ātrumiem vēl nedaudz jāpalasa. bet nu, kopumā noderīgs sensors. vēl tikai kāpārliecinās ka nav deficīta prece.

Ja jau next stāvēja blakus, tad kur bija next padomi kamēr raķete tika taisīta? No kuriens Kārlis pasmļeās, nezinu. Zinu ka oktobrī viss tika uztaisīts un strādāja. Kādas vēl pretenzijas tev ir par termiņiem?
Ja izšēja princips bija gatavs ātrāk, tad kas, laiks jāskaita no oktobra? Savukārt ja pieņem ka daļa no rtty koda bija uzrakstīta pirms gada priekš stratosfēras balona, tad ko? sanāk ka būvējam gadu?
lēmums par LVL-2 taisīšanu tika pieņemts marta sākumā. attiecīgi marta vidū arī sākas rociņu kustināšana, gan taisot pirmās korpusa detaļas, gan sākās PCB zīmēšana. reizēm tiešām nesaprotu, next domu gājienu. tipisks delfinārijs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JDat, viss ir kruta, ko esit izdarījuši, respekt i uvažuha. Bet, lūdzu, neattiecies pret katru, kuram ir dumjš jautājumss vai savādāks viedoklis kā pret zemcilvēku. Ne ienam no tā nav jēgas un tikai pats par sevi sabojā viedokli.

----------


## karloslv

> Ideju Kaarlis pasmeelaas no aviobaazes foruma, kad es vinjam linku iedevu.
> Taa ka esmu gan blakus staaveejis.


 Oi, ja tā bija, tad paldies. Es vairs pats neatceros, tikai pašu aviobāzes forumu kā tādu (kurš arī šobrīd tiek pārrakts krustu-šķērsu, meklējot idejas). No kaut kurienes magnetometra ideja nāca, bet ne no raķešu granda Ričarda Nakkas, jo viņš izmantoja barometra datus, kas var būt arī neprecīzi. Tas bija pirms +/- 10 gadiem, kad taisīju pirmo detektoru, izmantojot Philips KMZ51, kuru vairs ar uguni nevar sadabūt - elegants, miniatūrs analogais sensors. Komparators klāt un gatavs.

Magnetometru ievieto tā, lai viena no tā asīm sakristu ar raķetes garenasi. Tad tas vienkārši mēra magnētiskā lauka komponenti raķetes ass virzienā. Vai projekciju, varam arī tā saukt. Vēl matemātiski tas ir skalārais vektoru reizinājums starp raķetes ass vektoru un magnētiskā lauka vektoru  ::  Pārējās 2 asis sensoram nav būtiskas, ar tām var nomērīt tikai raķetes rotāciju AP savu asi. Taisnība, ka lauks nebūt nav horizontāls, ne arī vertikāls, bet laikam aptuveni 60-70 grādu leņķī pret horizonta plakni bija. Atkarībā no tā, uz kuru debespusi raķete sasveras, apgriešanās detektēšana notiek nedaudz agrāk vai vēlāk, bet labā ziņa, ka nav variantu, ka tā nenostrādās, ja raķete apgriežas ar purnu uz leju, un pēc aerodinamikas tā vienkārši notiks agrāk vai vēlāk.

----------


## JDat

Es jau cenšos. Jautājumi pat nav īsti dumji. Daži uzsāk delfināriju, rezultātā JDat aizsvilstās un ņemās ar tādiem. Jā, tads es esmu. Nekas nenotiek bez iemesla.

----------


## karloslv

Kā jau katrā izaicinošā projektā, ir vairāki konkurējoši realizācijas varianti. Andrejs grib oglekļa šķiedru, es saku, ka tā būtiski neko nedos, tikai radīs sarežģījumus. Kāds iebilst pret vadāmu raķeti, kāds to atkal vēlas, bet tas arī nav triviāli  ::  Caur tādu cīņu nonāk reizēm pie pavisam cita, trešā risinājuma, kurš pat strādā labāk. 

Šobrīd ļoti aktuāls ilgtermiņa jautājums ir kopumā par pašu balona ideju - kā vispār to platformu gaisā nostabilizēt un kā no tās palaist raķeti palielā retinājumā (~1% atmosfēras). Tas nozīmē, ka spārni īsti nepilda savu stabilizatora funkciju, un iespēju kontrolēt to, lai starts notiek vertikāli, ir pavisam maz.

Ja kāds teiktu, kāpēc tad ne no zemes visus 100 km sasniegt, tad... tas diemžēl ir daudz, daudz lielāks projekts, un tehniski izdevies ļoti nedaudziem, un pārsvarā tās visas ir komerciāli izstrādātas zondes, kurās ieguldīts daudz vairāk naudas un darba nekā mūsu mazās komandas cilvēkmēneši.

----------


## Didzis

Ja runā par termiņiem, tad konkrētā raķete tiešām tika uztaisīta mēneša laikā. Cita lieta, skaidrs, ka mums visiem pilnas galvas ar dažādām pamatzināšanām un pieredzi, kuras mēneša laikā no nulles nav iegūtas. Protams tiek ņemtas idejas no malas un atfiltrēti labākie varianti. Piemēram raidošās antenas ideju pateica radioamatieris Imants. Godīgi pateikšu, man lielākoties nepatīk radioamatieru antenas. Ne jau antenas vainīgas, bet amatieru līkās rokas un nevēlēšanās visu uztaisīt  kārtīgi. Vārdu sakot paskatījos, uz man ieteikto, J pole antenna un nodomāju, ka Andrejs mani vienkārši nolinčos, ja tādu monstru piedāvāšu. Tai pat laikā es saprotu, ka ar pliku drāts galu, kā to lielākoties dara dronisi un radioamatieri,  strādāt nevar. JDat bļauj, ka visu masas vadu ''purina'' 430MHz raidītājs un GPS nestrādā. Tātad vajagzīga antena, kura ir salāgota un visai enerģijai jāaiziet antenā, nevis kur pagadās. Otra lieta, antenai vienīgā vieta ir pie izpletņa, bet jau pats izpletnis lāga tai vietā neielien. Tātad klasisks  ceturtdaļviļņa koaksiālais kabelis ar atlocītu zeķi tur nu točna neder un vēl svars arī jāņem vērā. Vārdu sakot, izpētiju to J pole antenu, sapratu ideju un uztaisīju eksperimentālo modeli nevis no 15mm resnām pusviļņa rorēm, bet no tieva vadiņa un vauuuuu, tā ir štelle. Nekādu kabeļu, salāgošanas cilpu, smagu ferrīta gredzenu un antenu var uzlodēt pa taisno uz raidītāja izvadiem.  http://fotki.lv/lv/Mimivat/comments-45684545/   Tālāk jau tehniskais risinājums, vadiņš ar ftoroplasta izolāciju pareizā līmlenta un Andrejam vairs nebija pretenziju ne pret antenas izmēriem, ne pret svaru. Jā, es izmantoju jau  sen zināmu antenas tipu un nepretendēju uz izgudrotāja statusu, bet kapēc dronisti un balonu laidēji lielākoties mauc gaisā ar plikiem nesalāgotiem drātsgaliem un sūdzās, ka tālu neķer signālu, man nav dots saprast. Laikam jau tas pats radioamatieru sindroms, galvenais ir radiosakari vai lidošana, bet antenas, tas jau pofig.

----------


## next

Internets atceraas visu:

http://forums.airbase.ru/2004/04/t25...i.html#p376985

----------


## karloslv

J-pole labums ir sabalansēta antena, ne tik daudz, ka skaņota. Nav jau vajadzības dabūt tieši 50 omus (turklāt vēl ej nu tici, ka raidītāja izejas impedance ir tieši 50), ja te svarīgāk ir, lai nebalansēts signāls "nekrata" zemi, kā jau minēji. J-pole principā satur mazu autotransformatoru/pārvades līniju, kur lielais tesiens aiziet garajā kājā, bet mazais īsajā, un koaksiāļa ekrāns tiek pievienots nulpunktā (vismaz tā būtu jābūt).

Vispār ķēpa ar nebalansētām izejām. Grozi un salāgo kā gribi, tāpat jau zemi nedaudz "kratīs". Daudz vienkāršāk, ja raidītāja čipam uzreiz ir diferenciāla izeja, tad tiešām uzloki vai izkodini rāmīti/dipolu un miers, bet ražotājiem diez ko nepatīk šis variants. 

Dronisti varbūt arī lieto pliku vadu, bet balonus, cik skatos, laiž tomēr pieklājīgi  ::

----------


## JDat

> Internets atceraas visu:
> 
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2004/04/t25...i.html#p376985


 Nu un? Ko tu ar to gribi teikt? Es nesaprotu, ko tu gribi pateikt vai pierādīt.

Par antenām jā. Idejas Didzim, man, Andrejam. Katras idejas izbrāēšanas pamatiemesls bija tieši izmēri. Bija arī tādi argumenti: visi lido ar drāts gabalu un GPS strādā. Kāpēc mums vajag tik sarežģītas antenas?

----------


## karloslv

Mieru, mieru. JDat uzvilcies, es arī uzvilkos vienu brīdi. Vienkārši reizēm nākas sastapties ar dīvainiem komentāriem, cīnīties par visu pašiem ar ļoti nelielu atbalstu, plus vēl "nogulsnīte" no tā, ka tādam projektam vai nu nav naudas vispār, vai nu kā tagad - ar samērā milzīgu pompu un nelielu farsu, kur uz 3-4 tehniskiem cilvēkiem ir 30-40 "alternatīvie" (sauksim viņus pieklājīgi tā) cilvēki. Bet citādi laikam Latvijā nevar.

----------


## JDat

Es pat vēl neesmu uzvildies. Zinot next daudzus gadus elfas formuā, šim uznāk dullums, kaut ko savu izfantazēt, un tad salīdzinoši stulvā veidā mēgināt iepostot, tā sauktos, "pierādījumus" ka visi melo un tagad betmenam, čakam norisam, utml taisnības cīnītājam un atklājēmam NEXT ir taisnība.

----------


## Waldis

_ uz 3-4 tehniskiem cilvēkiem ir 30-40 "alternatīvie" (sauksim viņus pieklājīgi tā) cilvēki._

Labākos braucējus aizmugures sēdeklī motopuikas mēdz pieklājīgi saukt par ''nažopņikiem''.

----------


## marizo

Tiešraides laikā tieši iedomājos- kā grasāties startēt no 10km?? Tas palaišanas stends uz zemes.. Augšā nekas līdzīgs stabilitātes ziņā man šķiet nav reāli.
Ir jau idejas?

----------


## JDat

marizo. Tu domā strenda stabilitāt vai raķetes spēju sabilizēties?

Stenda stabilizācijai uz balona ir savas idejas. Tuvākajā lidojumā tiks izmēģināta pasīvā sabilizēšana.

Kā jau Andrejs teica: lai raķetes lidojums būtu stabils, tad raķetei jāsasniedz vismaz 70 m/s ātrums. līdz tam stabilizatori vienkārši nestrādā. Kā sttabilizēt? Man bija doma izmantot saspiestu gaisu (jebkura gāze) un elektriski vadāmus vārstus. PSAS patiesībā to jau ir uztaisījuši un izmēģinājuši.


Kas attiecas uz 10 km, patiesībā nevaru saprast no kurienes nāk 10 km. Kaut kā neatceros, ka ir plānots laist raķeti no 10 km. No zemes jā, no 30 km jā, bet no 10 km... hmm... Kāds kaut ko sajauca?

----------


## Elfs

Par barometru- tas taču principā ir vakuuma devējs.
Termopāris manometriskais varētu nederēt dēļ samēra lielas inerces (kaut izmēri varētu būt dažu mm robežās)?..., bet ir vēl daudz visādu tipu viņu

----------


## next

> Nu un? Ko tu ar to gribi teikt?


 Tu citu rakstiito vispaar nelasi?
Vai tad nav saprotams  ka tas ir atgaadinaajums personiigi karloslv par to ko vinjsh pats aizmirsis?
PM vajadzeeja?
Nee, es domaaju ka vajag izcelt un slavinaat ljaudis kas ilgi un noderiigi straadaajushi.

----------


## JDat

Vispār lasu. Tikai man tā drūti ar pielekšanu. A tu pats lasi citu rakstīto. Jau pirmajās lapās bija teikts kurš ko un cik daudz uzrakstīja.

Mani stipri kretinē, ta tava iedomātā "stāvēšana" ar svecīti, tur kur tā nemaz nav un apgalvojums par vienu ēnesi. Tas ka karloslv atšaudījās jau pirms 10 gadiem, tā ir viena lieta. Protams, iepriekēja pieredze un zināšanas tiek izmantotas.
Next, uztaisīt nenozīmē, ka viss sākts ar baltu lapu un tagad pētam un daram. Tas ir stāsts par velosipēda izgudrošanu. Tātad kāds ir pamats taviem apgalvojumiem: "nēstāstiet pasakas, tur bija vairāk kā mēnesis". Tādi bazāriņi man nepatīk. Tādus, nepamatotus, apgalvojumus es uztveru kā kašķa un kara pieteikumu.

----------


## Andrejs

Labi! Tiem kas "tankā", paskaidrošu:
Andrejs, Kārlis, Jdats un Didzis (un vēl daži, kuri nav elfasforumā) ir VIENA komanda! Katram ir savas kompetences, varēšanas un mācēšanas. Pēc dažu domāšanas mums būtu laika atskaite jāsāk no pirmā uzlodētā rādžiņa vai palaistās raķetes??

----------


## Didzis

Karloslv, par J-poles antenu tu pareizi fišku rubī. Es tikai nesaprotu, kapēc lielākoties mazajiem raidītājiem galā neliek kārtīgu antenu. Kā ar izejas pretestību raidītājam es tiešām nezinu. Nākas paļauties uz datašitu. Nav bijis vienkārši laika izejas pretestību pamērīt. Tur vesals labratorijas darbs jātaisa. Kāreizi kādam studentam būtu labs darbiņš, nevis bezjēgā mācību līdzekļus mērīt. Es tomēr pieturos pie 50 omu standarta. Tā ir jābūt un viss! Radioamatieriem pofig kāda viļņa  pretestība, ka tik raidītājs ar antenu salāgots, bet man tas nav pieņemams. Nu jā amatieri lielākoties ir par kūtru lai nopirktu mēraparārus, visu dara ar ''traktoristu'' metodēm un neona lampiņu. Ja par pašu J-pole antenu, tad konkrētajā situācijā tā izrādijās pats labākais risinājums. Kāda antenas viļņa pretestība satītā veidā nezinu, jo to nomērīt nav iespējams, bet signāls ēterā nokrītas par apmēram 20dB, kas nemaz nav slikti. Pilnīgi pietiek lai, starta vietā, varētu zināt, ka viss ar raidītāju štokos. Būtībā jau galvenais uzdevums raidītājam ir nosūtīt kordinātes, lai raķeti varētu atrast. Pārejos parametrus var arī ierakstīt uz borta, bet ja neatrod raķeti, tad tam nav jēgas. Kur raķete nokritīs, tas nu ir Dieva ziņā un mēs to regulēt nevaram. Ja te paceļās jautājums par drošibu, tad pie tā visu laiku tiek piestrādāts. Tapēc jau tiek taisītas vieglas konstrukcijas, nevis monstrozas raķetes. Visādā ziņā mēs problēmas aviācijai neesam radījuši, bet dronisti gan ir pat Rīgas lidostas darbību apturējuši. Ir tak jāsaprot, ar ko nodarbojies, uz kādām frekvencēm strādā un tad citi dienesti pat nezin, ka esi lidojis. Jā, Elektronisko sakaru direkcija interesējās par raķetes lidojumu. Laikam no masu medijiem uzzināja  ::  , jo mēs jau nu viņu monitoringa centriem problēmas neradījām  .

----------


## next

> Katram ir savas kompetences, varēšanas un mācēšanas. Pēc dažu domāšanas mums būtu laika atskaite jāsāk no pirmā uzlodētā rādžiņa vai palaistās raķetes??


 Nee, Jums ir sava priekshveesture un izdariitie darbi jaaraada.
Jums sava neaizstaajamiiba jaapamato.
Ja gribat kaadreiz pie finanseem tikt.
Rakjetes buuveeshanas aatrums tur neliidz, nezinaataajs tikai padomaas ka viss vienkaarshi - iedod drusku naudas un olgalvainie aatri uztaisiis.

----------


## marizo

Par 10km varbūt es nokļūdījos, varbūt minēja 30, neskatījos atkārtojumu. Bet šajā mirklī tas nav tik svarīgi, man jautājums par to, kā to raķeti grasāties palaist tur augšā, kur nav zemes, pret kuru atsiet starta stendu ar atsaitēm divos līmeņos. Cik saprotu, tai raķetei jāsasniedz kaut kāds ātrums, tikai tad tā vairs nemetas šķērē tā teikt.
Nez, varbūt, ka tas ir tik primitīvi, bet nu man kā pilnīgam nezinītim tas raisa bažas ;D

Īstenībā baigi nejauka tā jūsu kasīšanās.. No malas toč nevar saprast, kur problēma. Ka nepieminēja "autoru" sarakstā? Nez..

Ja pareizi esmu sapratis, tad nevienam no autoriem raķešu būve nav maizes darbs, drīzāk hobijs, tur tomēr mazliet citas vērtības.. kāpēc tām tā jāklūp virsū?

----------


## sasasa

Cik tie baloni celtspējīgi? Teorētiski it kā nav problēmu uztaisīt aktīvi stabilizētu platformu, tikai kā viņa uzvedīsies pie raķetes starta, un vai pietiks ar stabilizēšanas precizitāti, to tikai testos var saprast.

----------


## Elfs

nevajaga jau nekādu platformu- pietiek ar pāris metru vadīklu zem apm 20 grādu leņķa... ar svarubumbu apakšā.
Un tad pirms starta magnetometrs nokontrolē, ka virziens pareizais + vēl kāds devējs, ka balons nav priekšā , manuprāt  ::

----------


## next

Te nav nav nekaa taada ko buutu veerts skatiities:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIiYmdvithc

----------


## M_J

Bet tā svarubumba vispirms jāuzdabū augstu gaisā - cik hēlija tam vien būs vajadzīgs. Un mūžīgi viņa tur gaisā nepaliks. Negribētos gadīties apakšā, kad tā nāks lejā.

----------


## Elfs

Nu svarabunbai jābūt tik smagai lai pirmajās, nez ms ( kamēr raķete vēl uz vadīklas ) abu griezes momentu starpība nepārsniegtu kautkādu leņķa izmaiņu,..nes jārēķinq, bet kķds kilo  ::  ganjau sanāktu
Tur varētu likt akumulatoru kaudzīti, kurus iztērē ceļā. Kad raķete izshauta tos sapiroforē pa gabaliem, lai mazākas atlūzas nāk lejā

----------


## karloslv

Ar stabilitāti ir tā, ka ir vairākas problēmas, kas jānodala.

A) Sāksim ar to, ka raķete lido inerciāli. Ja kaut kāda iemesla dēļ tā ir ieguvusi rotāciju nevēlamā virzienā, tad ir jābūt spēkam, kas to aptur. Biezā atmosfērā viss ir vienkārši, pieliekam spārnus aizmugurē, un parādās negatīva atgriezeniskā saite - katra nobīde rada atgriezējspēku. Tā ir pasīva stabilizācija, kas ir pamatā teju visiem gaisa kuģiem.
B) Posmā, kamēr dzinējs strādā un raķete vēl ir stendā, tā ieskrienas, bet stends notur tās virzienu. Tas ir svarīgi, ka, pametot stendu, raķetei nav nekādu lieku iegriezienu, tāpēc jau tas stends ir, nevis laiž no zemes, jo pasīvā stabilizācija sāk darboties labi tikai pie noteikta ātruma.
C) Posmā, kamēr dzinējs strādā un raķete vairs nav stendā, ir ļoti svarīgi, lai dzinēja vilkmes vektors ir koaksiāls ar raķetes asi. Ja tā nav, daļēji to var kompensēt A punktā minētā pasīvā stabilizācija, taču kurss kopumā nolieksies vai taisīs korķuviļķa trajektoriju. Labā ziņa - šis posms nav ilgs, parasti ap sekundi. Atkal jau, biezā atmosfērā viss ir kārtībā. Daļēji šeit situāciju glābj inerces moments.
D) Posmā, kad raķete lido pēc inerces (dzinējs ir beidzis darbu), patiesībā nav svarīgi, kā raķete ir orientēta, jo tā lido pēc inerces. Ok, biezā atmosfērā gribam, lai orientēta mazākās pretestības virzienā, kuru tad nodrošina tā pati pasīvā stabilizācija.

Tagad aizmirstam par biezo atmosfēru. Jūtat? A punktā stabilizācija nedarbojas. C punktā nav vairs īsti palīgu. D punkts ir vienīgais, par kuru var neuztraukties, jo raķete vakuumā (virs 40-50 km) var kūleņot, kā vēlas, tāpat tā lidos pa parabolu līdz 100 km augstumam.

30 km augstumā vēl ir pašķidra atmosfēra. Tātad, jautājums, vai pasīva stabilizācija ar spārniem ir pietiekama? Vai stendam jābūt nevis 2m, bet tagad jau 5m garam? Vai spārniem jābūt 5x lielākiem? Nekas no tā neizklausās praktiski. C punktā arī ir diemžēl auzas, jo vienmēr ir kaut kāda tehniska kļūda dzinēja koaksialitātē. 

Ir variants paļauties uz koaksialitāti normas robežās un raķetes inerces momentu (ka nepagūs īsti daudz noliekties no trajektorijas, kamēr dzinējs strādā). Nelikt garu sliedi, nelikt lielus spārnus vai pat vispār nelikt spārnus, jo tie tāpat nestrādā efektīvi. Taču tad ir kritiski, lai platforma neiegriež raķeti nejaušā virzienā starta brīdī.

Ir variants izmantot citu pasīvo stabilizāciju - ne aerodinamisku. Tas būtu žiroskopiskais efekts. Ielikt divus motorus ar spararatiem, kas ir 90 grādu leņķī. Diemžēl lieks svars, bet varbūt stabilizējošam efektam nevajag būt lielam, lai būtu pietiekams. DIY apstākļos grūti noskaidrot, visdrīzāk vajag vienkārši testēt gaisā. *Man personīgi šis liekas vienīgais reālais.*

Ir variants par aktīvo stabilizāciju, bet nu to es atliktu kā pēdējo variantu, jo tas prasīs daudz laika. Un svara/vietas ziņā nebūs nebūt labāks.

----------


## Andrejs

> Nee, Jums ir sava priekshveesture un izdariitie darbi jaaraada.
> Jums sava neaizstaajamiiba jaapamato.
> Ja gribat kaadreiz pie finanseem tikt.
> Rakjetes buuveeshanas aatrums tur neliidz, nezinaataajs tikai padomaas ka viss vienkaarshi - iedod drusku naudas un olgalvainie aatri uztaisiis.


 Man vairs nevienam, nekas nav jāpierāda. Par naudu atbild citi cilvēki. Un tici man, viņi māk to dabūt.
Problēma ir cita. Trūkst "olgalvaino" kuri nevis muld forumos un komentos, bet būtu gatavi nākt un strādāt. Tie kuri stāsta, ja man maksātu štuku (divas, vai x) mēnesī, tad gan uztaisītu, var atslābt. Tie kam līkas rociņas arī. Pārējie welcom.
Es un Jdat praktiski visu mēnesi nodarbojāmies tikai ar raķetēm. Pilnu laiku.

----------


## Raimonds1

Eksperimentālām lidmašīnām izmanto 2 vai 3 dažādas kustīgu un maināmu spārnu ģeometrijas, lai tas būtu pielāgotas dažādiem ātrumiem. Kā to realizēt tik mazā objektā gan pašlaik  nevaru iedomāties.

----------


## karloslv

Par platformu, nevis sliedi tas tiek saukts tāpēc, ka tur nebūs tikai sliede. Augšā jāpaceļ kaut kāda ārpusborta elektronika, tai savs akumulators, ārpusborta video ar downlink, tad vēl uplink/downlink komandām un telemetrijai.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KMZ51-Magnet...MAAOSw8d9UvhQ0

*KMZ51 Magnetic field sensor Philips
5 dolāri*

----------


## karloslv

> Man vairs nevienam, nekas nav jāpierāda. Par naudu atbild citi cilvēki. Un tici man, viņi māk to dabūt.
> Problēma ir cita. Trūkst "olgalvaino" kuri nevis muld forumos un komentos, bet būtu gatavi nākt un strādāt. Tie kuri stāsta, ja man maksātu štuku (divas, vai x) mēnesī, tad gan uztaisītu, var atslābt. Tie kam līkas rociņas arī. Pārējie welcom.
> Es un Jdat praktiski visu mēnesi nodarbojāmies tikai ar raķetēm. Pilnu laiku.


 Bet piekritīsi taču, ka ar raķetēm var nodarboties pilnvērtīgi tad, ja nav jāuztraucas par makaroniem un rēķiniem katru mēnesi. Diemžēl tā ir realitāte Latvijā.

----------


## next

> Par naudu atbild citi cilvēki. Un tici man, viņi māk to dabūt.
>  Tie kuri stāsta, ja man maksātu štuku (divas, vai x) mēnesī, tad gan uztaisītu, var atslābt. .


 
A te nav pretruna?
Ir nauda vai nav naudas?

----------


## sasasa

Būtu forši sadalīt šo tēmu 2 daļās - vienā tehniskā info, bet otrā kašķi un ambīciju texti.
Par stabilizāciju - kā bez aktīvas stabiluzācijas iedomājaties koriģēt lidojuma trajektoriju? Man diezko reāli neizskatās. Un priekškam tur kautkādu svara bumbu. Es gan no fizikas maz jēdzu, bet liekas ka tur reaktīvie spēki darbojas.

----------


## karloslv

> Būtu forši sadalīt šo tēmu 2 daļās - vienā tehniskā info, bet otrā kašķi un ambīciju texti.
> Par stabilizāciju - kā bez aktīvas stabiluzācijas iedomājaties koriģēt lidojuma trajektoriju? Man diezko reāli neizskatās. Un priekškam tur kautkādu svara bumbu. Es gan no fizikas maz jēdzu, bet liekas ka tur reaktīvie spēki darbojas.


 99% gadījumu neviens nekoriģē lidojuma trajektoriju - kā palaiž, tā lido, cik zinu, arī komerciālās zondējošās raķetes. Aktīva stabilizācija ieliek raķeti vadāmu raķešu kategorijā, uz ko diezgan bargi skatās. Vienkārši pasīvā stabilizācija, startējot no zemes, strādā ļoti labi, un par trajektorijas novirzēm parasti neuztraucas.

Lai sasniegtu mērķi - 100 km, trajektorija, manuprāt, īpaši nekā nav jāvada. Tikai tas, ka jānodrošinās pret ārkārtas gadījumiem, lai neiekristu Krievijas teritorijā, piemēram, utml.

----------


## Didzis

Man ari liekas, ka vajag runāt par tehniku. Kur ņemam naudu lai makaronus pusdienām nopirktu, nav šeit apspriežams jautājums. Tāpat skaidrs, raķete nav naftas caurule un peļņu nenes. Komentāri ķipa, es arī bērnībā tādas raķetes taisīju un viss tas ir figņa, lai paliek Delfiem. Ja ir ko teikt par tēm, tad sakām. Ir kādi konkrēti tehniski jautājumi, labprāt atbildēsim.

----------


## next

> . Vienkārši pasīvā stabilizācija, startējot no zemes, strādā ļoti labi


 Aha, tagad atceramies kaa tika stabilizeets explorer 1 un sakjeram galvu.

----------


## karloslv

Labi, par šo vairs neko, bet kaut kā _obidno_, ka dažādi mārketinga un vadības cilvēki ar šo var nodarboties kā ar darbu un saņemt par to naudiņas, bet tehniskie cilvēki pēc pasākuma aiziet mājās ar pliku gandarījumu par paveikto darbu. Nav jau runa par peļņu, bet pamatiztiku. Tas par situāciju kopumā, ne konkrēti šajā projektā.

----------


## sasasa

Ja pasīvā stabilizācija strādā labi no zemes, tad tas absolūti nedod pamatu domāt, ka tā darbosies labi palaižot raķeti no 30km augstuma. 

Daudz gan mani neklausaties, jo raķešu lietās es pilnīgi neko nejēdzu. Bet nu pēc loģikas tas tā ir. Un pietiek ar rotāciju pat tikai grāda desmitdaļas sekundē, lai trajektorija jau pēc minūtes būtu pavisam šķērsām. Un ja nokritīs Krievijā, tad ...   Teroristi!   ::

----------


## karloslv

Pareizi, bet ne pilnībā. Ja runa par startu no 30 km, tad svarīga ir tikai tā rotācija, kas notiek pirmajā lidojuma sekundē. Pēc tam ir aptuveni 10 sekundes lidojuma aizvien plānākā atmosfērā, kuru laikā var kaut kas sašķiebties, bet aerodinamiskie spēki ir pārāk mazi, lai būtiski noliektu trajektoriju. Pēc tām 10 sekundēm rotācijai nav nozīmes, jo raķete ir faktiski vakuumā, kur masas centrs turpina trajektoriju pēc inerces.

----------


## JDat

Ai! Turpiniet! Interneta padomos 0.1% ir arī labas idejas. Pārējais ir delfinārijs. Pa laikam ir interesanti uzmest aci.




> Aha, tagad atceramies kaa tika stabilizeets explorer 1 un sakjeram galvu.


 Jā, un? Sen zināma lieta. Jautājums nav par to kā viņi to izdarīja. Tas ir skaidrs.
Jautājums ir daudz vienkāršāks: vai tas konrētajā gadījumā der? Kā to realizēt dzelzī, nevis teorētiski spriest.

----------


## sasasa

Ar inerci konkrētajā virzienā viss skaidrs, bet kas notiek, ja dzinēja radītā spēka vektors nesakrīt ideāli ar raķetes asi un/ vai trajektoriju. Vai tas nerada kādu rotācijas momentu? Bet dzinēja spēka vektoru  savietot ar raķetes asi līdz tūkstošdaļām, liekas ir nereāli. Un ja tur ir jau vakuums, tad nekas cits, kā aktīva stabilizācija, vairs nevar koriģēt/stabilizēt lidojumu.

----------


## JDat

Tā vietā, lai ņemtos gar platformu, būtu labāk paštukojuši elektroniku. Tā tomēr Jums tuvāka lieta. Piemēram: kāpēc barometrs strādā uz testa stenda tā kā paredzēts, bet lidojumā nestrādā...

----------


## next

> Jā, un? Sen zināma lieta. Jautājums nav par to kā viņi to izdarīja. Tas ir skaidrs.
> Jautājums ir daudz vienkāršāks: vai tas konrētajā gadījumā der? Kā to realizēt dzelzī, nevis teorētiski spriest.


 Skaidrs ka der, jautajums - kas noveda pie taa ka taa bija jaaadara?

----------


## sasasa

Kā gaiss piekļūst barometram? Vai ir kāda pretestība pa vidu starp barometru un apkārtējo spiedienu? Šo labāk ar aviomodelistiem pārrunāt, jo tur daudz visādas nianses, kas var traucēt.
Kas ir testa stends?   Aerodinamiskā caurule, centrifūga vai kas cits?

----------


## M_J

Šeit vairākkārtīgi tiek pieminēts vārds "rotācija". Vai rotācija ir lieta pret ko cīnīties vai ko veicināt? Iegriezti žiroskopi varētu stabilizēt raķetes lidojumu. Bet varbūt iegriezt pašu raķeti? Ieroči, kur lode, izlidojot no stobra, rotē ap garenasi ir precīzāki par tiem, kur šī rotācija nav. Ja raķete rotētu ap garenasi, žiroskopiskais efekts būtu līdzīgs. Bet noteikti ir virkne mīnusu. Tā man tāda delfinārija līmeņa spriedelēšana, nepārzinot tēmu. Par barometrisko devēju - vai Bernulli likums nevarētu būt pie vainas?

----------


## JDat

Sasasa. Sobrīd tesēšana notiek ar improvizētu stendu. Ieliekam elektroniku raķetes korpusa trubā un ar putekļu sūcēju izsūcam gaisu. Elektronika pareizi nostrādā, viss sāk logoties. Sakārtošu "kara lauku: darbnīcā un tad izmantošu korektāku metodi. Respektīvi: resnāka trubā kura iemet saliktu raķeti lai pārliecinātos ka 2 gab 3mm dia caurumiņi un neprognozējams" laibirints nerada problēmas gaisa plūsmai.

----------


## sasasa

Tieši to arī jautāju vai brīva gaisa piekļuve barometram vai caur kautko, kas rada pretestību. Cik zinu, ja neko neliek pretestībai, tad tur kautkādas problēmas. Var jau būt , ka šis nav tas gadījums, bet vari apsmazeņot. 3mm tomēr ir baigais caurums, kur visādām turbulencēm un vibrācijām rasties.
Par inerci vēl aizdomājos - vai masas centrs sakrīt ar raķetes dzinēja spēka vektoru? Ja ne, tad kā vakuumā bez stabilizācijas tiks uzrurēta taisnvirziena kustība.
Ar rotāciju es domāju ap x un y asīm, jo ap z asi tas pat varbūt ir noderīgi.

----------


## JDat

nevis viens, bet divi tādi caurumi. Speciāli cita pretestība nav taisīta. Tātad gaisa plūsma tur ir. Cik liela? Tuvākajās dienās paskatīšos.

Kas attiecas uz raķešzināti, tad reķete tika simulēta ar OpenRocket sofiņu. Jo vairāk iemācās, jo precīzāka simulācija.

----------


## Elfs

Maksimālajā ātrumā Bernullī no raķetes sūc ārā gaisu TĀ, ka pēctam tas nabaga devējs droshivien ir jāpārkalibrē ja mehāniskais

----------


## JDat

> Maksimālajā ātrumā Bernullī no raķetes sūc ārā gaisu TĀ


 ...tā, ka matemātika var iedot +/- precīzus skaitļus. Vai kāds grib pārbaudīt jau veiktus aprēķinus?




> ka pēctam tas nabaga devējs droshivien ir jāpārkalibrē ja mehāniskais


 Jau vienreiz ieliku. Nāksies atkārtoties.

----------


## JDat

Paulis un andrejs atbildēja uz "daāziem tethniskajiem" jautājumiem.
Links studijā: https://www.facebook.com/Latvija100k...4420966468528/

----------


## Vinchi

Man tikai nav skaidrs kāpēc nevarēja paņemt gatavu lidojumu kontrolieri ar STM F4 + Baseflight?
Būtu 9DOF + telemetrija, OSD, stabilizācija + groundstation trackeri.  Un nepieciešamos piekoriģēt esošam firmvēram.

----------


## karloslv

Vinchi, linku. Tad arī varēs komentēt.

Uzreiz jautājums - tas salien ~25x75 mm laukumā? Otrs jautājums - tas prot izšaut izpletni pareizā brīdī?

----------


## sasasa

Biju iedomājies, ka jums stipri mazāks kontrolieris, jo ko esmu redzējis gatavos, tad tie apm 35x35, bet puse plates ar štepseļiem aizņemta. Ja tos delete, tad sanāk pavisam maziņa. Pašam lodēt interesantāk, bet arī ilgāk un stipri dārgāk.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, es domāju visu kopā, jo tur vairākas daļas - telemetrijai/GPS viena plate, izpletņa kontrolierim otra, kamerai trešā. Pieņemu, ka Vinchi piedāvāja - a re kur tāda plate, kas dara VISU šo reizē, turklāt GATAVA. Gribētu gan redzēt.

----------


## fzss

cik nu redzēju, bet iekšu izvietojums nerada nestabilitati ? elektronikai buūtu vieglāk , ja padomatu par to, ko apmēram sauc par masas centru ?

----------


## karloslv

fzss, ir pareizi, ka jādomā par masas centru, bet īsti nesapratu, kā tas varētu palīdzēt/traucēt elektronikai? Raķetei kopumā, protams, tiek modelēts un mērīts smaguma centrs, jo tas ietekmē lidojuma stabilitāti.

----------


## fzss

ka radiaciju pārcietīs elektronika ?

----------


## sasasa

Par masas centru arī aizdomājos jau iepriekš un ne tikai dēļ elektronikas. Vai tur augšā nebūs jāpieliek milzīgas pūles stabilizācijai , ja raķete nebūs PERFEKTI nobalansēta?

----------


## fzss

lai stabilizetu lidojumu vnk mazaka slodze elektronikai...

----------


## karloslv

Arī labs jautājums. Pagaidām ir pieredze ar lidošanu 30 km augstumā un nav nācies nekā īpaši aizsargāties pret radiāciju - cik nu putuplasta slānis ir pasargājis, tik ir pieticis. Protams, lielākā augstumā par to varētu būt jādomā nopietnāk, taču kopumā metāliskam slānim vajadzētu būt pietiekamam, lai aizturētu lielāko daļu kaitnieku (tas viss vēl jāprecizē). Taču par šo tēmu ir pieejams daudz informācijas, citu raķešnieku pieredze, kuru tad var ņemt vērā.

----------


## sasasa

Un kā dzesējas elektronika augšā bez gaisa?

----------


## karloslv

Fizika gluži tā nestrādā - jāstabilizē ir tikai tas, kas ir destabilizēts, t.i. ja ir kaut kādi traucējoši spēki, kas novirza, tad ir jāpieliek pretējs spēks. Bet kas tieši vakuumā traucēs? Atmosfērā tās ir turbulences un nejaušas plūsmas novirzes, bet jo augstāk, jo vienkāršāk. Tas ir, ja vien uz borta ir kaut kāds mehānisms spēka/griezes momenta radīšanai. No otras puses, kā jau iepriekš rakstīju - lai tā raķete kūleņo, cik vēlas, pēc tam kad motors ir beidzis darbu, tam vairs nav nozīmes. Lidojuma kopējā trajektorija būs identiska.

----------


## karloslv

> Un kā dzesējas elektronika augšā bez gaisa?


 Siltumpārnesei ir trīs mehānismi, konvekcija, siltumvadīšana un siltumstarojums. Vakuumā paliek vien siltumstarojums. Vadīšana strādā, bet beigu beigās tāpat kaut kur jāizstaro. Iespējams, visām detaļām pāri jāliek mīksts radiators, kas pieguļ tām, un tālāk vienkārši jāpaļaujas uz šī radiatora laukumu un siltumstarojumu. Otra lieta, ka pēc iespējas jāierobežo un jākontrolē siltuma radīšana. Kontrolieris nav lielākais grēkāzis, bet telemetrijas un video raidītāji gan izdala daudz siltuma. Tas tad viss jāmēra un jādomā. Labā ziņa, ka uz zemes principā to var notestēt, vajag tikai vakuumkameru.

----------


## karloslv

> Par masas centru arī aizdomājos jau iepriekš un ne tikai dēļ elektronikas. Vai tur augšā nebūs jāpieliek milzīgas pūles stabilizācijai , ja raķete nebūs PERFEKTI nobalansēta?


 Bet par šo nāk prātā fizikas skolotājas sen iemācītā patiesība - nav tādas lietas kā PRECĪZI. Vismaz fizikā un inženierzinātnēs. Nav iespējama PERFEKTI nobalansēta raķete, ir tikai konkrētas pielaides, kuru robežās var iekļauties.

----------


## Vinchi

Tagad nav laika iziet cauri viasi lidojumu kontroleru jūrai cauri ņemot vērā vēl ka šajā sfērā viss mainās pa ik pa nedēļām.

F3 6+DOF bez BARO 20x20mm ar iebūvēru OSD
https://www.banggood.com/Betaflight-...l?rmmds=search

Pieliec vēl Blackbox flight data recorder ar SD karti un reģistrēsi visas lidojumu izmaiņas.

Izpletņa izšaušanu būs jāmodificē firmvērs, bet uzkabināt to var uz LED vai PWM piniem.

Vienkārši kvadkopteristi jau ir lielākā daļa aizgājuši prom no Atmel jo resurs par mazu. Un tik līdz sāksi būvēt lielāku raķeti vajadzēs vairāk resursu.

Rekur vēl Mini Flip32, 10DOF ar BARO 33mm x 16.5mm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Flip32-...-/121652425228

----------


## fzss

drizak bus jasilda, ne jādzesē ::

----------


## karloslv

Ok, paldies par linkiem, manuprāt tur var pasmelties idejas par komponentiem, taču gatavu izmantot - kā jau saki, būs jāmodificē. Bet, ja jāmodificē, beigu beigās tā pati programmēšana vien sanāk. Turklāt tie ir pliki kontrolieri - tam jāpievieno telemetrija un video.  Beigās sanāk tieši tas pats, kas jau uztaisīts, bet vai  ērtāk/lētāk/vienkāršāk un drošāk pret random ķīniešu kļūdām? Šobrīd vismaz visas kļūdas ir savējās  :: 

STM32 es esmu apguvis, bet šobrīd komandai ir vieglāk izmantot AVR, jo es tāds viens esmu, turklāt ne Latvijā. Jā, ja gribas OSD, tad STM ātrums ir patīkams. Tas tiek lietots tāpēc, ka dronim ir ātri jārēķina stabilitātes kontrole. Taču šeit nekas tāds nav jādara, vismaz pagaidām. Nezinu gan, kāpēc lielākai raķetei vajadzētu vairāk resursu - galu galā minimums ir izpletņa kontrole un telemetrijas nosūtīšana. Tie nav diez ko intensīvi procesi. Varbūt beigu beigās būs STM32. Pagaidām ir tas, kas ir visātrāk un ar vismazāk čakara (un savu PCB taisīt šajā gadījumā nav čakars, tas ir ātri un atstrādāts).

----------


## karloslv

> drizak bus jasilda, ne jādzesē


 Tā gluži nav, tā ir mānīga doma, ka kosmiskā telpa ir auksta. Jā, tā ir auksta, bet šis aukstums "netiek klāt". Ja vien uz borta ir kaut kas, kas silst (un tā būs vienmēr, ja ir elektronika - silst viss, baterijas, čipi, vadi, rezistori), tikmēr temperatūra var uzkāpt pat ļoti augstu. Saules gaismā viss ļoti ātri uzkarst un neapstājas kā uz zemes, kur pierasts, ka melns objekts būs 40, 50, varbūt 70 grādu temperatūrā. Augšā tam gandrīz nekas netraucē uzsilt arī līdz 200 un vairāk grādiem.

----------


## Vinchi

Es pirms kāda laika biju domājis taisīt stabilizētu raķeti un tad viss vienkāršākais variants šķita tieši kvadkopteru kontrolieri. Daudzas lietas vienkārši pa daļām var saspraust un ieeneiblot.

Par ķīniešu kvalitāti uz lidojumu kontrolieriem nevar sūdzēties, piemēram mini sacīkšu droni tiek neksaitāmas reizes klapēti pret zemi un kokiem un to dara tūkstošiem cilvēku katru dienu. Citi pat līmē ledus ar epoksīdu pie PCB lai ar triecienu nenoplīstu no plates  :: 

Protams jātaisa ir ar tādām detaļām kuras viss labāk pārzini, savādāk iebraukt iekš kaut kā jauna var prasīt pārāk daudz laika.

----------


## sasasa

> Citi pat līmē ledus ar epoksīdu pie PCB lai ar triecienu nenoplīstu no plates 
> 
> .


 Esmu dzirdējis, ka epoksīds saplēš ceļus cietejos. Bet ir liels klāsts visādu pcb aizlejamo masu, kas ir elastīgas. Drīzumā ņemšu kādu daļu notestēt.Tiesa jārēķinās ar kādu svara pieaugumu.

----------


## karloslv

> Es pirms kāda laika biju domājis taisīt stabilizētu raķeti un tad viss vienkāršākais variants šķita tieši kvadkopteru kontrolieri.


 No šīs vietas lēnāk un uzmanīgāk  ::  Aktīvi stabilizēta raķete vairs nav tālu no vadāmas, un tas likuma izpratnē var nozīmēt jau ieroci. Bet no tehniskā viedokļa - viss pareizi, tur tiešām kvadkopteru kontrolieris ir tuvākais, kas vajadzīgs. PID kontrole tam jau ir iekšā, tikai jāpieskaņo koeficienti un varbūt kaut kas nedaudz jāpamaina algoritmos, kas ir taisīti droņiem, nevis šādam scenārijam.

----------


## sasasa

> Aktīvi stabilizēta raķete vairs nav tālu no vadāmas, un tas likuma izpratnē var nozīmēt jau ieroci. .


 Ieoču aprites likumā ir tikai šāda definīcija. Un par raķeti tur VISPĀR nekas nav pieminēts
*12) ierocis — priekšmets vai mehānisms, kas speciāli radīts dzīvu vai nedzīvu mērķu iznīcināšanai vai bojāšanai;
*Teorētiski zem šīs definīcijas der arī traktors, pat vairāk nekā raķete, bet diemžēl par attālinātu vadību nekas te nav minēts.
Vai ir kādas saites, kur norādīts, ka vadāmā raķete uzskatāma par ieroci?

----------


## karloslv

Ok, varbūt es pārāk droši izsakos, bet man atmiņā kaut kas tāds stāv. Neesmu gan jurists, un te droši vien ir jāskatās kaut kas vairāk par ieroču aprites likumu. Varbūt ierocis nav tehniski pareizais juridiskais termins.

----------


## fzss

bet ko ņem par stabilizacijas koordinatēm ? Zemes tuvumā tā ir gravitacija, bet Kosmosā  ?

----------


## karloslv

> bet ko ņem par stabilizacijas koordinatēm ? Zemes tuvumā tā ir gravitacija, bet Kosmosā  ?


 Lielākoties iztiek ar pasīvu stabilizāciju, kuras uzdevums ir pretoties izmaiņām, t.i. rezultātā trajektorija daudz nenovirzās un neizmainās no sākotnējās, bet tai arī nav nekādas piesaistes ne zemes koordinātēm, ne kādām citām. Arī spārni raķetes aizmugurē neko nezina par gravitāciju. Kā raķeti palaiž, tā arī tā aizlido, tikai nedaudz novirzoties. 

Aktīvai stabilizācijai, kurai vajag koordinātes, risinājumi ir daudz sarežģītāki. Koordinātes noteikt ir viena lieta, bet orientāciju telpā - daudz sarežģītāk. Tas viss šeit nav nepieciešams, bet ir laba viela, par ko padomāt.

----------


## fzss

piedošanu, aizmuldejos ::

----------


## sasasa

> piedošanu, aizmuldejos


 nav jau nekāda aizmuldēšanās - mani piem. arī interesē pēc kā veic orientāciju kosmosā. Pēc vizuālajiem objektiem - saule zeme, zvaigznes, vai ka citādi

----------


## JDat

> nav jau nekāda aizmuldēšanās - mani piem. arī interesē pēc kā veic orientāciju kosmosā. Pēc vizuālajiem objektiem - saule zeme, zvaigznes, vai ka citādi


 Satelītiem ir tādi sensori, kur saucas "sun sensor/tracker", "IR earth horizont sensor/tracker" utt. star tracker utt. Protam arī pareizie žiroskopi un akselerometri. Kādi principi bija apollo ēras laikā, tādi arī ir šobrīd, tikai tehnoloģijas attīstītākas.
Vēl ir arī pareizie GPS, kuri strādā ar ātrumiem virs 515 m/s utt. Ja ir interese, tad google sameklē linkus uz speciālo literatūru.

----------


## Didzis

Krievu kodolraķetes lido pēc zvaigznēm no laikiem, kad nebija ne GPS, ne vispār satelītu. Mumsn tas nav īpaši aktuāli. Nav arī baigā precizitāte vajadzīga, ka tik izdodas raķeti palaist vajadzīgajā virzienā. Ja par lidojuma kontroli, tad cik nu iespējams ar to labāk nenodarboties. Salielīsimies, ka varam vadāmu raķeti uztaisīt, skaties dvieļugalvas var sadomāt Andreju savanģot un likt pie sevis ieslodzījumā strādāt  ::  . Labi, tas jau no filmu scenārijiem.

----------


## fzss

Latvijas Universitāte taču piedalījās psrs laikos kosmiskajos aprēķinos, nevajag neko izciljaunu izgudrot .  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

> Ir variants izmantot citu pasīvo stabilizāciju - ne aerodinamisku. Tas būtu žiroskopiskais efekts. Ielikt divus motorus ar spararatiem, kas ir 90 grādu leņķī. Diemžēl lieks svars, bet varbūt stabilizējošam efektam nevajag būt lielam, lai būtu pietiekams. DIY apstākļos grūti noskaidrot, visdrīzāk vajag vienkārši testēt gaisā. *Man personīgi šis liekas vienīgais reālais.*
> 
> Ir variants par aktīvo stabilizāciju, bet nu to es atliktu kā pēdējo variantu, jo tas prasīs daudz laika. Un svara/vietas ziņā nebūs nebūt labāks.


 Četri. Motori.
Abet - cikturtie g-?
Starta brīdī salieks asis, un ar to arī viss beigsies.
Rotējošs švunkrats izsists no centra - saraus visu lupatās.

Magnetometrs - eleganti. Nav mehānisku kustīgu elementu. Hz kas tur augšā darās ja nu pēkšņi panesās izvirdums uz saules.

Barometrs / akselerometrs uc. - lai arī nano, tomēr mehāniskas lietas. Nicht gut.
Starp citu, itkā tas attiecas arī uz kvarca rezonatoriem. Šamējiem arī tie lielie g pie sirds neiet.
Par to barometra pārbaudi putekļsūcējā - ok, labi. A ja druscītiņ padauza? Tā viegli? Rādījums nenopeld?

Augstuma mērīšana - trīs pelengatori trīs Latvijas stūros, r=50km pilnīgi pietiekami,  bāka uz borta / platformas. 

Par to orientāciju utml - šaujiet gaisā Jāņos, kad saule zenītā. Bliež tik uz gaismu, gan jau kaut kā pēc fotoelementiem arī var noorientēt to visu uzparikti.
Ar to virzienu gan laikam kļūdīties nebūtu labi, jo, ja tā caurule var aizvilkt 100 km, teiksim, A virzienā, var sanākt arī kāds starptautiska rakstura skandāls. (sk. nota, NATO, raķešu uzbrukums, Rinkevics un viņa ziemeļu puse utt.)

Nu tas tā. Diletanta spriedelējumi.
Ja kas ne tā, lūgums ignorēt.

PS: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_HARP

----------


## karloslv

Barometrs - tāpat tur augšā spiediens ir tik mazs (<10 mbar un krītas), ka ar saimniecībā pieejamiem sensoriem to nevar nomērīt. Tas tikai tā - datu vākšanai, bet nekam kritiskam.

Akselerometrs - arī tāpat, datu vākšanai, nekādi lēmumi borta programmā no tā netiks pieņemti.

Kvarca rezonatori - taisnība. Bet neko daudz tur nepadarīsi, var tikai minimizēt to lietošanu vai arī meklēt speciālus, kas ir robusti. Patiesībā vienīgais, kur tas ir nepieciešams, ir radioraidītāji/uztvērēji (arī GPS). Mikroprocesori laimīgi tikšķ ar saviem RC pulksteņiem.

Augstuma mērīšanai - kādi pelengatori? Optiski? Diez vai kaut ko saskatīsi. Radio? Tad jālieto ļoti šaura vērsuma antena, t.i. šķīvis. Bet kā to šķīvi pagriezt pret signālu? Ar roku meklēt? Vienīgais reālais variants ir pelengēt pēc attāluma, nevis azimuta/augstuma, un tad vajag jau kaut kādu laika aiztures mērīšanu. 

Jāņos saule gan nekulminē zenītā, bet aptuveni (90 - 57) + 23 = 56 grādu augstumā  ::  Ziemā attiecīgi (90 - 57) - 23 = 10 grādi. Nav jau problēma atrast kaut kādu orientāciju, bet drīzāk kā to noturēt 1 sekundi, kamēr strādā dzinējs.

Ir, ko padomāt.

----------


## next

Apsveicu ar jauniem rezultaatiem.
Progress aciimredzams.
Ja kas nezina, skatiit te:
http://straume.lmt.lv/lv/notikumi/no...-diena/1002363

----------


## Didzis

Kad var nopirkt normālus dzinējus, tad arī viss sanāk, bet tos tā vienkārši kuram katram Ebay nepārdod. Tagad jāatrisina galvenā problēma, kā raķeti palaist no 30km augstuma un panākt, lai tā nenolaižas svešā teritorijā.

----------


## Jurkins

Forši, malači!

----------


## karloslv

Es kā attālinātais reportieris varu ziņot, ka lidojums bija veiksmīgs, pēc parametriem ļoti līdzīgs 2 iepriekšējiem šīs raķetes lidojumiem, kuri tika veikti sertifikācijas vajadzībām. Maksimālais augstums 1891±20 m, maksimālais ātrums 265 ± 10 m/s, maksimālais paātrinājums 115 ± 10 m/s2. Uz borta bija magnetometri un barometri (2 komplekti), ātrums un paātrinājums ir atvasināti no augstuma datiem.

Bija 2 izpletņi: mazais izpletnis, lai ātri samazinātu augstumu, un lielāks pēdējiem 660 metriem. Šobrīd otrā izpletņa izmešana notiek ar fiksētu laika aizturi, kuru nākotnē nomainīsim uz fiksēta augstuma slieksni.

----------

